# Naruto 695 Discussion Thread [5]



## Klue (Oct 2, 2014)

I rather you die than not predict.



			
				Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


----------



## Klue (Oct 2, 2014)

My God was that a shit chapter. :sanji

Oh well, the chit-chat is hopefully out of the way.



Onward to next week.


----------



## vered (Oct 2, 2014)

fighting hopefully.
lots of it and lots of Rinnegan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 2, 2014)

- Naruto and Sasuke fight for a bit, nothing too serious
- Chapter ends with them having their first Rasengan/Chidori clash


----------



## Deynard (Oct 2, 2014)

Chapter will be out one day earlier.

Use calendar: 

I predict... more flashbacks.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 2, 2014)

Naruto starts giving more and more speeches about how Sasuke doesn't know much about Itachi's life style and piss Sasuke off to the point where he activates Perfect Susano'o


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 2, 2014)

10  page of flashbacks next chapter, lol


----------



## Hiei312 (Oct 2, 2014)

Kabuto edo tenseis itachi to the battlefield

Naruto and Sasuke both agree on  itachi becoming hokage instead. devoid of reason to keep fighting, everyone goes home happy.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 2, 2014)

More talking!! Really for any one that hope for this fight to have fighting in is going to be in for a big let down.The best we will get are clash between the two. that end having them back on the other side of the valley.


----------



## WT (Oct 2, 2014)

Extract of the battle...


-After colliding, both deflect and are in the process of back flipping onto the mountain side. Mid flip, Sasuke is in a higher position and while in this position...

-Sasuke begins to manipulate Gravity around him (stronger than Pein but weaker than Kaguya). He laces a windmill shuriken with Enton and uses his higher altitude and the increased gravity and throws the projectile laced with Enton at Naruto which comes hurtling in at high speeds. This hits Naruto who *poofs* revealing a bunshin...

-Naruto suddenly appears behind Sasuke with a Lava Rasenshurikan.  Sage mode is activated therefore Sasuke is unable to absorb. He immediately uses his Rinnegan space time ninjutsu and swaps himself with the windmill shurikan he threw earlier...

-Now that Naruto can't get a direct hit, he throws the Lava Rasenshurikan at Sasuke which comes rushing in at tremendous speeds... 

-Sasuke proceeds to intensify the gravity surrounding the area which deflects the path of the Lava Rasenshurikan. This collides with the Torso of Hashirama's statue destroying a massive chunk of it...

-It is then revealed that Sasuke's gravitational jutsu is much more advanced than Pein's. Where as Pein could only manipulate this only sideways, Sasuke can manipulate this in all 4 directions. He distorts the gravitation field around himself and takes flight. 

-Naruto is stunned at Sasuke's development and beings to take flight himself using the Truth seeking balls attached to his back. 

-Sasuke shoots enton towards Naruto who dodges. The enton spreads and covers the landscape. Sasuke then shows signs of manipulating the scenery around him (similar to Kaguya and Kabuto's techniques but at a weaker scale). He comments that this is the power of Rikudo. While Naruto was blessed with immense chakra and life, Sasuke's dark powers are now beginning to show. He begins to control elementary particles and applies is dark lightning currents. He begins to induce an electro magnetic field as a result of this. Sasuke is now equipped with both gravitational and electro magnetic powers. Using the electromagnetic powers, Sasuke begins to generate gamma rays and directs them towards Naruto...

-Naruto looks shocked as he's able to see the millions of dangerous rays (which would normally be invisible to a normal shinobi). This hits his body which starts to crumble (the same way Obito's body crumbled when Kaguya hit it with bone Jutsu). Before Naruto fully crumbles away, he sees Sasuke panting and holding his Rinnegan eye as its bleeding. He quickly poofs away revealing a clone...

*next time Sasuke and Naruto reveal more Jutsu's and Naruto learns the limits of Sasuke's power. The battle will eventually intensify climaxing at respective Megazords appearing*

*In similitude with Yahiko Pein manipulating gravity and water causing it to rain all the time, Sasuke will use the atmospheric heat generated by the Enton flames, his gravitational jutsu and lightning powers to generate a similar effect, only with lightning i.e. having the power to summon lightning strikes at any moment from the skies.*


----------



## Jad (Oct 2, 2014)

Rasengans. Rasengans everywhere. Dear god.

[youtube]__HBBf_eDLM[/youtube]

And let's not forget the talking....


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2014)

Sasuke starts yelling that he is the law


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jad said:


> Rasengans. Rasengans everywhere. Dear god.
> 
> [youtube]__HBBf_eDLM[/youtube]
> 
> And let's not forget the talking....



Please, make it so ... it must happen !


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Haruka Katana (Oct 2, 2014)

Rasengans and Chidoris. I don't think they're gonna whip out their stronger moves just yet.

Would be cool if they use summoning.

Still, Blargh, I'll only be looking forward to some good strategy fighting.

woooo 3k posts


----------



## Hexa (Oct 2, 2014)

I guess they're up to the part of VotE where Sasuke declares that Naruto is his best friend.  So it should be the first Chidori vs. Rasengan of the fight coming next, right?


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 2, 2014)

No Chidori and Rasengan imo, this jutsus will be the last clash like in their first round.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 2, 2014)

No more talking hopefully.

Probably a clash, it's par for the course.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2014)

Rasengan  vs chidori


----------



## Tyrannos (Oct 2, 2014)

Chapter 695:  Naruto vs Sasuke (2)

Fight officially starts and Ridoukou goes poof.


----------



## RBL (Oct 2, 2014)

I think neji is going to revive next chapter.


----------



## llazy77 (Oct 2, 2014)

Brandon Lee said:


> I think neji is going to revive next chapter.



Nejis revival will happen   once the fight is over theres no reason to revive him mid fight.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 4, 2014)

I predict Base Naruto to be reacting to Sasuke teleportation bullsheeeet.


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 4, 2014)

I predict Nardo clones and Sexy jutsu


----------



## Deynard (Oct 4, 2014)

*ℜai*, is there written anything interesting?


----------



## takL (Oct 4, 2014)

preview "Naruto vs Sasuke!!
Whither the showdown fight!?"

+the issue has new information on the movie.
and 'naruto playback' (a new section?)  to look back on the story.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 4, 2014)

takL said:


> preview "Naruto vs Sasuke!!
> Whither the showdown fight!?"
> 
> +the issue has new information on the movie.
> *and 'naruto playback' (a new section?)  to look back on the story.*



Well we are heading to conclusion then, hopefully.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Oct 4, 2014)

mayumi said:


> Well we are heading to conclusion then, hopefully.



Or a Part 3.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 4, 2014)

ℜai said:


> Naruto preview:





takL said:


> preview "Naruto vs Sasuke!!
> Whither the showdown fight!?"
> 
> *+the issue has new information on the movie.*
> and 'naruto playback' (a new section?)  to look back on the story.



fuck yeah !!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2014)

I predict, well...

FIGHTING.

Finally.


----------



## Monster (Oct 5, 2014)

The fighting will finally start.


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

Sounds like the preview to the chapter we just read


----------



## Mariko (Oct 5, 2014)

Pepe said:


> The fighting will finally start.



What if Kishi actually offpanels this fight to end properly @ the 700th?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 5, 2014)

If the "playback" is going to run simultaneously with the battle, then I say:

1) The "fight" is the same as the "playback", and it will just be 90% flashbacks, as opposed to the 75% it would be otherwise.

2) The fight doesn't happen OR is extremely short. No "playback" of the manga is going to last 20+ chapters. 


Have fun, readers.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 5, 2014)

Mariko said:


> What if Kishi actually offpanels this fight to end properly @ the 700th?



or even worse,

Naruto uses someone kind of genjutsu that Itachi has taught him off panel and beats sasuke with it after the first few minutes of their fight


----------



## Invictus-Kun (Oct 5, 2014)

Gonna bet the fight will ened at 699, then 700 is the Part 2 end. 

Then 701 will be about Orochimaru or the more powerful being than Kaguya.

Naruto Z.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2014)

A fight that was over 10 chapters long in Part 1 will be over in just a few this time around.

Right. 

The fact that we took two chapters just to start the fight itself should tell you something about the pacing.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

- more hokage talk
- flashbacks
- and some action

They get serious on the last page....


----------



## Pocalypse (Oct 5, 2014)

The fight will definitely be over 10 chapters. This is the finale fight, the supposedly most anticipated fight in the series. No way it's ending even close to 700. They will be fighting in base then Naruto will be go through various transformations and Sasuke will be keeping up etc with shit load of irrelevant Uchiha massacre flashbacks. 

I can't wait to see them crack though because atm they both seem calm and collected, eventually they will be bloodied and be shouting each others named from the top of their lungs


----------



## BeyondTwoSouls (Oct 5, 2014)

we still dont know what spiral zetsu is doing and i cant think of him as a next final villian, as this fight between naruto and sasuke is the last one. what if he plays a role in the naruto movie, as it is supposed to be canon...


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 5, 2014)

Pocalypse said:


> The fight will definitely be over 10 chapters. This is the finale fight, the supposedly most anticipated fight in the series. No way it's ending even close to 700. They will be fighting in base then Naruto will be go through various transformations and Sasuke will be keeping up etc with shit load of irrelevant Uchiha massacre flashbacks.
> 
> I can't wait to see them crack though because atm they both seem calm and collected, eventually they will be bloodied and be shouting each others named from the top of their lungs


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2014)

Rikudou will give Kakashi some very good advice or information before he departs!!! Then for some cool base ninjutsu skills!!!


----------



## StickaStick (Oct 5, 2014)

Logically, there's no reason this fight shouldn't be at least a dozen chapters long, and probably more with fighting, flashbacks + conversation take into consideration; but at the ridiculous pace, for Kishi, that the manga is being rushed I wouldn't _completely _rule-out the fight ending by chapter 700. However, the manga will most certainly not end by then. Either it will go well past 700 or there will be a PTIII.


----------



## Shattering (Oct 5, 2014)

I would really love to hear Hagoromo's opinion about Itachi but I can only dream...

Naruto and Sasuke start their fight softly, at best we might see sage mode Naruto at the end of the chapter, but probably not even that, they will test each other out, Naruto won't pull the big guns yet and I'm pretty sure Sasuke wants to increase his ego winning Naruto in classic ninja stuff.

If we are lucky and update on Rinnegan Yamato situation and the farewell of Hagoromo, if he says something interesting before he leaves great, if it is about the king even better


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 5, 2014)

Manga ends at 700.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 5, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Manga ends at 700.



Do you intend to kill kishi ?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 5, 2014)

Sasuke gets the upper hand this. Then Naruto. Then Sasuke. Then Naruto again. And Finally Sasuke wins. This Fight ends in 6 Chapters. Manga continues


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2014)

The first two chapters...they should be showcased to be dead equals. Like counters for everything oneanother has...then later on shit can go back and forth.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 5, 2014)

Still waiting for the Swirlgan explanation. Lmao


----------



## Revolution (Oct 5, 2014)

^
there is no swirlygan


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Guys the manga is ending withing 5 chapters confirmed today
only 4 chapters excluding the final warping chapter for this fight


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

You mean speculations by people that haven't seen it actually translated.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> You mean speculations by people that haven't seen it actually translated.



It's already been translated by some and seeing the tweets on tweeter confirms it as well.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

Is there a link?

Not the kind of information you share with a vague "It says that...".

You need to do it properly with a full translation, context and so forth.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Is there a link?
> 
> Not the kind of information you share with a vague "It says that...".
> 
> You need to do it properly with a full translation, context and so forth.



I asked Takl to translate it properly so i expect we'll get the official confirmation withing the coming hours.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2014)

Fuck that bullshit. Manga will not end until Prime Hiruzen returns.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Is there a link?
> 
> Not the kind of information you share with a vague "It says that...".
> 
> You need to do it properly with a full translation, context and so forth.



5.New Jutsu2


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 6, 2014)

Okay that's just ridiculous. After all this waiting we're getting a 4 chapter Naruto vs. Sasuke fight? I guess this almost confirms that Naruto is going to pretty much stomp Sasuke. Such a shame, I was hoping for a longer fight.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> Guys the manga is ending withing 5 chapters confirmed today
> only 4 chapters excluding the final warping chapter for this fight



Wait! What? Wut?! 

I mean, really?

Edit:



Majin Lu said:


> 5.New Jutsu2



Seems real, indeed...


----------



## Nimander (Oct 6, 2014)

If this is real, this is shitty writing, and honestly the first time I'll verbally disparage Kishi for it.

A story should end when a story ends. When it's complete in the most satisfying way that brings the resolution. And I just can't see this story wrapping up in a satisfying way in five more chapters. Ten, maybe. But stopping it at 700 just so it can end on an even number would probably make me lose all respect for Kishi as a writer.

Granted, this isn't 100% confirmed (though it does look legit based on the link) and I have no idea what exactly Kishi will stuff in those five chapters. But it leaves a bad taste in my mouth regardless, and I can't think that as a person who's been reading this since the middle school (am 25 now) he can write a five chapter finale to this story that will satisfy me in any way.

That's my piece on the matter. Sorry to the mods if it's off topic.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2014)

Nimander said:


> If this is real, this is shitty writing, and honestly the first time I'll verbally disparage Kishi for it.
> 
> A story should end when a story ends. When it's complete in the most satisfying way that brings the resolution. And I just can't see this story wrapping up in a satisfying way in five more chapters. Ten, maybe. But stopping it at 700 just so it can end on an even number would probably make me lose all respect for Kishi as a writer.
> 
> ...



Or as I said as a joke, Kishi plans to skip the fight and goes immediatly to its end (TnJ'd sasuke), leaving him a supa flashback for the movie (or a PIII)...


----------



## Monster (Oct 6, 2014)

Oh and I predict more Itachi.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Is there a link?
> 
> Not the kind of information you share with a vague "It says that...".
> 
> You need to do it properly with a full translation, context and so forth.








> Naruto is the best-selling U.S. manga of all time. It exploded on the scene over a decade ago and quickly grew into a massive franchise that spawned a hit anime, dozens of video games and a ton of merchandise. It became a cultural phenomenon and joined a select club of Japanese manga-based franchises that penetrated into the mainstream consciousness of America.
> 
> Naruto was an immediate hit. There is something about the troubled upstart with an incredible dream that kids and adults could identify with. With a supporting cast of memorable characters and Masashi Kishimoto?s rich and inventive world, it?s not hard to see how the series got so popular. And now after 15 years of continuous publication, serialization of the manga is finally coming to an incredible conclusion on November 10. This is truly cause for celebration and will no doubt give the world pause to fondly remember their favorite moments from the story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kishido (Oct 6, 2014)

BTW I hope instead of a 5 chapters fight with annoying flashbacks for the 100th time Naruto will simply OHKO that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Sasuke and we have a nice epilogiue


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

at least we can endure this awful fight for only a few chapter XD


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2014)

This is CRAP


----------



## Jayaraman MinatoItachi (Oct 6, 2014)

I can finally move on. Let the manga end. Let the news in viz be true.

Three chapter of Naruto jesus Uzumaki vs Sasuke retarded Uchiha. My body is ready


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> If the "playback" is going to run simultaneously with the battle, then I say:
> 
> 1) The "fight" is the same as the "playback", and it will just be 90% flashbacks, as opposed to the 75% it would be otherwise.
> 
> ...




Looks like I was right with (2) there. 

I bet they'll stop fighting.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

hope oro at least shows up even if it is just  a flashback


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 6, 2014)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like I was right with (2) there.
> 
> I bet they'll stop fighting.



Sasuke: screw this, the writer doesn't care anymore
Naruto: Okay

*and they lived happily ever after*


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 6, 2014)

I hope it's just non stop fighting.

There is no more need for flashbacks, taking, or cutaways to other characters.


----------



## Klue (Oct 6, 2014)

So wait, no part 3?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Oct 6, 2014)

overlordofnobodies said:


> LOL!!! I cant wait to see ever one comment if this turn out to be true. I alot of people have being saying but no one what to hear it. I course this fight was nothing but a joke so it will end fast. Two or three clash and that be it. The real fight ever one whated can be done by the anime.



This fight should never have started to begin with.


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

Klue said:


> So wait, no part 3?



No announcement of a continuation of any sort in manga form as of right now. But who knows, perhaps there's a chance that Kishi will continue the manga in some shape or form. Perhaps as a once in a month publication, as a seinen manga. There are lots of possibilities. There is also the option of continuing the series on tv with movies/OVAs etc....


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (Oct 6, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaat, 5 chapters and there is still no sign of Orochimaru's appearance?!?!?!   better make last chapter have 200 pages with at least 50 of them showing Orochimaru or


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

Pan Arkadiusz said:


> Whaaaaaaaat, 5 chapters and there is still no sign of Orochimaru's appearance?!?!?!   better make last chapter have 200 pages with at least 50 of them showing Orochimaru or



that is literally the only thing i was thinking  about


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto will curbstomp Sasuke in 4 chapters !

Come at me bro 



Klue said:


> So wait, no part 3?



If the manga ends with naruto not being hokage and in the movie kakashi is hokage....
Be sure that a sequel is coming


----------



## vered (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Naruto will curbstomp Sasuke in 4 chapters !
> 
> Come at me bro



At this rate it's probably what's going to happen.
They will probably go to their gundam modes in less than 2 chapters.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

vered said:


> At this rate it's probably what's going to happen.
> They will probably go to their gundam modes in less than 2 chapters.



That bijuu avatar that i keep waiting for Naruto... must be special, if it solos this hard 

Can't wait


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 6, 2014)

Now that I think about it Naruto VS Sasuke in part 1 after Sasuke's flashback was over lasted around 5-6 chapters.

So I guess it will be close to that.

They start in base, after a chapter they activate their real power(Naruto Six Path Senjutsu and Sasuke finally starts using the rinnegan), they fight normally using said power for a chapter, then another chapter when they unleash their mechas and then the final chapter for when they are both in the brink of exhaustion in base again and it ends with the classic rasengan VS chidori clash.

No point in using regular SM, KCM or lower level Susanoo. Just taijutsu and some rasengan/chidori variant while they are in base and then clash of mechas and nukes.

I wonder if Kishi might decide to make those final chapters 30 pages long or something...


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 6, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Now that I think about it Naruto VS Sasuke in part 1 after Sasuke's flashback was over lasted around 5-6 chapters.
> 
> So I guess it will be close to that.
> 
> ...



Could see it playing out like this as we already know all of Naruto and Sasuke's powers so it's not like he has to waste chapters explaining them. I'm guessing there won't be a ton of flashbacks or dialogue either with the exception of the inevitable TNJ that's coming. I could also see there being slight time skips during the fight like there was during the Hashirama and Madara fight.

I mean Kishi managed to show us Hashirama and Madara's fight in 3 chapters so he could probably do the same with Naruto and Sasuke. The one thing that's definitely going to happen is a chidori and rasengan clash and that'll be at the end.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 6, 2014)

If there is NO part 3, then why were MONTHS wasted on Kaguya? She added NOTHING to the development that Madara could have given - in fact she relegated him to becoming one of the lamest villains ever (not his fault, just the path that Kishi took). This is totally... MEH!


----------



## Hexa (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm still going with Chidori vs. Rasegan #1 for this chapter.   If Kishimoto forgoes flashbacks and new powerups, then the fight should be able to end pretty quickly. 

Naruto and Sasuke will both have to be conscious and at least one of them will need to be ambulatory for things to work out.  They'll have to go _back_ to the tree area in order to get a proper ending with all of the Konoha ninja celebrating and then undo the infinite Tsukuyomi.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

I sense a new solo king coming... Itachi will wank naruto in heaven.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

695 - Sasuke VS Naruto. Sasuke thinks Itachi and bonds and shit.
696 - End of Sasuke VS Naruto in a draw. They go back to the others.
697 - Sasuke announces he'll embrace happiness and bonds. Hagoromo sheds a tear for the nice wrap up and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out.
698 - ET end and reactions from the characters.
699 - Tsunade is fed up with this manga and gives up hokage-ship. Kakashi is proclaimed sixth Hokage there on the battlefield.

Extra chapter (700): Timeskip. Introductory to the movie. RtN also had an introductury chapter. This (or the movie) is where Naruto is made Hokage.


----------



## Bild (Oct 6, 2014)

This is very disappointing. Naruto vs Sasuke was the one thing I was looking forward to. Now it seems I'm not getting it.


----------



## Jad (Oct 6, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if Kishi started pulling out 30 page chapters or something. Meh. Everything I wanted to see has happened in the manga, Sasuke vs. Naruto was last on my list. In fact, it wasn't even on my list, could careless if this fight happened or not. It will be the same crap we've seen the past few chapters. Sasuke and Naruto throwing big balls of energy at each other until one of them hits, then incoming Talk no Jutsu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> 695 - Sasuke VS Naruto. Sasuke thinks Itachi and bonds and shit.
> *696 - End of Sasuke VS Naruto in a draw. They go back to the others.*
> 697 - Sasuke announces he'll embrace happiness and bonds. Hagoromo sheds a tear for the nice wrap up and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out.
> 698 - ET end and reactions from the characters.
> ...



Haahahah you wish....


----------



## Kusa (Oct 6, 2014)

Only 5 chapters ? Can't believe this.

So 3 or 4 chapters Naruto vs Sasuke and in the last chapter we will see the others ? Then we will get the movie as an epilogiue ? Thats shit.

Can't believe i wasted 9 years with this shit. Kishi gives less fuck even more then i believed he did.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> Only 5 chapters ? Can't believe this.
> 
> So 3 or 4 chapters Naruto vs Sasuke and in the last chapter we will see the others ? Then we will get the movie as an epilogiue ? Thats shit.
> 
> Can't believe i wasted 9 years with this shit. Kishi gives less fuck even more then i believed he did.



I'm really starting to think Kishi could skip the fight. The last panel of the last chapter could easily be the only one we'll get about this fight...

I mean, 1 or 5 chapters it's the same: kishi never put in stage any important fights in less than dozens chapters, not to say hundreds, so what could he do in so little time...


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

lol I told you bitches this will end at 700.It was perfect number. Narutos way too powerfull for this to go more than 5 chapters the man clowned kaguya . Sasuke just has rin'negan he's about nagato level just about and that guy nerfed himself by self harming and not eating ffs 

Told yall bishies 700 the end.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Haahahah you wish....



You honestly think Naruto is owning Sasuke in one chapter? And how is Kakashi getting hokageship? Off panel? He's a main character too, you know?

I'm actually quite disappointed, but I can't see Naruto being Hokage in the last chapter, when we know Kakashi must be one next. The movie was probably tailored made for Naruto's ascencion (there will be artwork no doubt though), which is also shit. I want to see it by Kishi's hand, not the anime's hand. They screwed his timeskip model


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> lol I told you bitches this will end at 700.It was perfect number. Narutos way too powerfull for this to go more than 5 chapters the man clowned kaguya . Sasuke just has rin'negan he's about nagato level just about and that guy nerfed himself by self harming and not eating ffs
> 
> Told yall bishies 700 the end.



It's ending at 699.


----------



## Mechnum (Oct 6, 2014)

So the last real fight was Team 7 v Kaguya which was extremely underwhelming...



Gunners said:


> It's ending at 699.



But it ends on 10th November, so it will be like

695 - 9th October
696 - 16th October
697 - 23rd October
698 - 30th October
699 - 6th November
700 - 10th November


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

ch1p said:


> You honestly think Naruto is owning Sasuke in one chapter? And how is Kakashi getting hokageship? Off panel? He's a main character too, you know?
> 
> I'm actually quite disappointed, but I can't see Naruto being Hokage in the last chapter, when we know Kakashi must be one next. The movie was probably tailored made for Naruto's ascencion (there will be artwork no doubt though), which is also shit. I want to see it by Kishi's hand, not the anime's hand. They screwed his timeskip model



Chapters will be longer duh  Naruto will win and TNJ Sasuke that much is obivous
Last chapter will be double and will see kakashi getting hokageship.

The movie might be a way to bridge the naruto series to a part 3 or a sequel.
Kishi will take a hugre break while the project of new era is displaying....

It will all fit, he wont quit his job... just buy time for his honeymoon and other shit.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chapters will be longer duh  Naruto will win and TNJ Sasuke that much is obivous
> Last chapter will be double and will see kakashi getting hokageship.
> 
> The movie might be a way to bridge the naruto series to a part 3 or a sequel.
> ...



Why were you mocking me when that's precisely what I just said.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 6, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Chapters will be longer duh  Naruto will win and TNJ Sasuke that much is obivous
> Last chapter will be double and will see kakashi getting hokageship.
> 
> The movie might be a way to bridge the naruto series to a part 3 or a sequel.
> ...



This "new era" stuff made me think to a 3rd part, but some dude told me it was more like an new era of video games and movies, not a new story.

What do you think? It'd be weird to call derivated objects such as VG and other goodies a "new era" am I wrong?


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

Mariko said:


> This "new era" stuff made me think to a 3rd part, *but some dude told me it was more like an new era of video games and movies, not a new story.
> *
> What do you think? It'd be weird to call derivated objects such as VG and other goodies a "new era" am I wrong?



BS we dont even now what story we have in this new era... 
Im thinking will have 3-4 movies into this project that will keep Naruto alive for 2-4 years.
And then a sequal/part 3 starts fresh...





ch1p said:


> Why were you mocking me when that's precisely what I just said.



Cuz you said that its a draw and that tsunade will live the hokage seat open...
I think she will die since we never saw her face when she was old...

Also i think naruto will win... unless you think part 1 ended with a draw....


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It's ending at 699.



No its 5 chapters after this week..700 whooo


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 6, 2014)

30 Page chapters or GTFO.


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> No its 5 chapters after this week..700 whooo



nope. this monday had wsj#45 with the chap 694. wsj#50 should be with chap#699.

kishs assistant tweeted  last week that he did 39 pages with 7 other assistants in 3 days.
even kish had to help them.
and that the chaps are 2 pages longer than usual.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> kishs assistant tweeted  last week that he did 39 pages with 7 other assistants in 3 days.
> even kish had to help them.
> *and that the chaps are 2 pages longer than usual*.



2 pages ?


----------



## Lovely (Oct 6, 2014)

How can anything be settled with just two pages longer per chapter.


----------



## mayumi (Oct 6, 2014)

So, is the 39 pages one the ending chapter or 2 separate chapter? Originally Naruto featured with 19 pages, looks like it will go back to that format for the conclusion.
I wonder if Kishi is already done with actually drawing it. Also wonder what is the reaction out in Japan, do they think he will rush it?


----------



## takL (Oct 6, 2014)

mayumi said:


> So, is the 39 pages one the ending chapter or 2 separate chapter?



a chap and an extra, maybe for the upcoming official fan book or for the movie.


----------



## Daryoon (Oct 6, 2014)

Nimander said:


> If this is real, this is shitty writing, and honestly the first time I'll verbally disparage Kishi for it.
> 
> A story should end when a story ends. When it's complete in the most satisfying way that brings the resolution. And I just can't see this story wrapping up in a satisfying way in five more chapters. Ten, maybe. But stopping it at 700 just so it can end on an even number would probably make me lose all respect for Kishi as a writer.
> 
> ...



Alternatively, Kishimoto has no say in the matter, and the SJ editors decided that Naruto had to end in time for the movie.

Kishimoto has a contract, and he has superiors. If they say "you end this by December 2014", he ends it by December 2014. Same way they could have said ten years ago "we want this story to continue for at least another ten years. If you had any plans for the story to end soon, change them."

A lot of the story's poor pacing/decisions make a lot more sense when you take into account other people telling Kishimoto what to do.


----------



## Addy (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> nope. this monday had wsj#45 with the chap 694. wsj#50 should be with chap#699.
> 
> kishs assistant tweeted  last week that he did 39 pages with 7 other assistants in 3 days.
> even kish had to help them.
> and that the chaps are 2 pages longer than usual.



i wonder if he is prolonging the fight which makes me shudder seeing the manga will end in 5 chapters


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 6, 2014)

i predict kishi will make this an amazing battle without using giant ghost warriors and godzillas


----------



## King BOo (Oct 6, 2014)

I predict Naruto wins by farting


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 6, 2014)

King BOo said:


> I predict Naruto wins by farting



that would be the ultimate humiliation to sasuke


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 6, 2014)

takL said:


> nope. this monday had wsj#45 with the chap 694. wsj#50 should be with chap#699.
> 
> kishs assistant tweeted  last week that he did 39 pages with 7 other assistants in 3 days.
> even kish had to help them.
> and that the chaps are 2 pages longer than usual.



2 extra pages wasted on artwork epic stuff.Even more trolling didnt even round that bitch up.to 700.

3 chapters plenty for a fight.Not quite sure why people was expecting longer epic battle.Sasuke is not as powerful as obito,kaguya,madara.Naruto disected a chakra god.And never got harmed from her attacks.Sasuke is nowhere near what naruto has faced they were all juubi jins.So.this had to be quick.


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Oct 6, 2014)

Lovely said:


> How can anything be settled with just two pages longer per chapter.



Prediction: Next chapter begins with "Years later, after Naruto's and Sasukes fight...."


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 6, 2014)

$Kakashi$ said:


> Prediction: Next chapter begins with "Years later, after Naruto's and Sasukes fight...."



I just had this thought too. 5 chapters isn't enough to wrap everything up, it just isn't.

Timeskip incoming, folks, with the rage of millions of fans right alongside it.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 6, 2014)

its ending 


who would have thought that the announcement made in 2013 was true


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Naruto Powers up and says that with his Naruto Six Paths Sage Power that only Senjutsu can really actually hurt him now and Naruto tells Sasuke he will because he is stronger now Jokingly. Sasuke Awakens CS lvl 1 and begins to stomp Naruto and Toy With him for abit SHOWING him the Power of a TRUE  Hokage.


----------



## Kusa (Oct 6, 2014)

So the long road is finally over, hmm..

I am kinda sad. I did spend so much time with this manga. It just makes me 
I felt  like this series would last forever, but just like everything it had to come to an end.

I just hope Kishi makes the best with those last five chapters, even though i doubt it.


----------



## hokage94 (Oct 6, 2014)

This feels very inception-like. The long awaited Naruto vs Sasuke fight or even the fight's conclusion on who won may be left upon ourselves to just... guess. Meaning we may not even see the fight go on and/or we may not see who won. It will be up to our imaginations, just like the ending of inception, is he still dreaming or not because we didn't see leo's top stop spinning.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Oct 6, 2014)

These last chapters better be bigger than usual. Just only 17-18 pages for the last five chapters won't be satisfying.


----------



## Face (Oct 6, 2014)

So the final battle of this manga is only 5 chapters long?

This manga goes out not with a bang but a whimper. How lame is that?


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 6, 2014)

With so few chapters left, they might not even fight at all. 

Or, if they do fight, it's just combat. No needless explanations (we've probably seen all their powers, and even if Sasuke can suddenly use all the Rinnegan abilities we've already seen other people use them), no talking, no TNJing, just the two strongest douchebag teenagers in the manga going at it. If it's written that way (and the chapters are slightly longer) the fight could easily end in 2-4 chapters with a little dialogue scattered in here and there. 

Another couple chapters for dialogue and wrap up, then the movie, then done. EZ.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 6, 2014)

I'll be disappointed if Sasuke only has the traditional Rinnegan abilities.

Come on, he has the tomoed version.

It has to be different in some way.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 6, 2014)

Luiz said:


> I'll be disappointed if Sasuke only has the traditional Rinnegan abilities.
> 
> Come on, he has the tomoed version.
> 
> It has to be different in some way.



Im pretty sure his Tomoe Showing is due to Mangekyo abilities being inside of those eyes while Madara did not seem capable of any eye originating doujutsu


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 7, 2014)

I wouldn't get my hopes up with Naruto and Sasuke displaying new techs, this is just recycled content, Vote 2.0 with RS-enhanced Rasengan vs Chidori.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Im pretty sure his Tomoe Showing is due to Mangekyo abilities being inside of those eyes while Madara did not seem capable of any eye originating doujutsu



That would almost make perfect sense if we hadn't seen Madara use Susano with his Rinnegan eyes as an Edo.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2014)

ironblade_x1 said:


> With so few chapters left, they might not even fight at all.



Or Kishi skips the fight.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That would almost make perfect sense if we hadn't seen Madara use Susano with his Rinnegan eyes as an Edo.



Susano-o was also used by Madara w/o eyes nor does Susano-o have a target eye for that ability.


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2014)

long road finally ending.
i couldn't participated much here since June as i became a banker...last 5 years have been a memorable journey for me in NF...this manga has so much potential,so sad to see it end like this..


----------



## jjjjjbbbbnnnnnn (Oct 7, 2014)

S & N jump towards each other with chidoris and rasengans in hand...and then Kaguya's space aliens attack!

Cut to Tenten waking up, scroll in hand.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2014)

If anything, I was expecting this shit to go on for 1 final year.

Now I know why the greatest fight - The Nine Tailed Gods vs Madara - ended so quickly.

Fuck you, that fight had the most potential. Second comes Nagato & Itachi vs Naruto and Bee.
I will never forgive how Kishi handled those fights.


----------



## auem (Oct 7, 2014)

5 chapters too short,indeed even in the end Naruto manga getting screwed..


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 7, 2014)

I expect that this fight will get off paneled or intercepted or some shit that'll make all the fans go pure rage mode.

My body is ready


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I expect that this fight will get off paneled or intercepted or some shit that'll make all the fans go pure rage mode.
> 
> My body is ready



This.

We'll probably jump directly to the fight's conclusion next chapter, with 95% of it off paneled, maybe one or two fb about it, but nothing more...

In a way, now we know there are only 5 chapters left, it's maybe better this way than having a wasted fight and wasted last chapters...


----------



## Hasan (Oct 7, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I expect that this fight will get off paneled or intercepted or some shit that'll make all the fans go pure rage mode.
> 
> My body is ready



Kakashi is obviously going to intervene sooner or later. Last time, he was on a mission and reached too late. This time around, it will be different. You would think that his little chat with _Sennin-sama_ () was put for no reason, but it reeks of _"I'm useless, I can't do anything"_ from few chapters ago.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Mariko said:


> This.
> 
> We'll probably jump directly to the fight's conclusion next chapter, with 95% of it off paneled, maybe one or two fb about it, but nothing more...
> 
> In a way, now we know there are only 5 chapters left, it's maybe better this way than having a wasted fight and wasted last chapters...



Nope... 5 chapters will be the battle then the last chapter or the extra will be the conclusion... epilogue 

Naruto will just solo faster


----------



## Mariko (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Nope... 5 chapters will be the battle then the last chapter or the extra will be the conclusion... epilogue
> 
> Naruto will just solo faster



Or that. 

Kishi making Naruto being indisputably the strongest @ the very last moment by one paneling sasuke with "dat jutsu" (kamehamehasengan I guess)...

Well, anyway, 5 chapters are 5 chapters. Whatever Kishi put inside dem, it will be fast and probably frustrating. 

Kishi had in any cases 2 ways to cut the crap: a good one (write well again) and a shitty one (stop writing). He chose the 2nd, the easiest and the facepalmest. So what happens from now will not change anything about the past 200 giogio chapters...


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 7, 2014)

If there isn't a Part 3 - and that's looking increasingly unlikely, despite the New Era project - then I can't see how the ending could possibly be satisfying.  I know that the Obito fight dragged on for quite a while, but Madara and Kaguya were way too rushed.(especially Kaguya and Hamura's lack of importance)  Seems as though the chapter/time at which they were ending the manga influenced some pacing decisions.  I expected Kishi to at least try to write an okay ending, and it's looking like other concerns have taken precedence over that.  I'm very disappointed, so hopefully Kishi magically manages to make 5 very satisfying chapters.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 7, 2014)

The fangirls was writing articles and fanfics when i said this fight was filler time waste. The manga ends in 5 chapters This fight will go 2-3 chapters the most. Its filler really should end in 1 based of feats.

Narutos next move and interaction with bijuu ,kages ,the alliance,rikoudo sennin far better read. That stuff is far more content to get through than some filler fight that should end in 1 chapter really.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 7, 2014)

So is this like 6th last chapter or 5th?


----------



## mlc818 (Oct 7, 2014)

chauronity said:


> So is this like 6th last chapter or 5th?



If it's ending on 699, there are five chapters left. 695 which comes in a day or two, followed by 696, 697, 698, and 699 by November 10th.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 7, 2014)

mlc818 said:


> If it's ending on 699, there are five chapters left. 695 which comes in a day or two, followed by 696, 697, 698, and 699 by November 10th.


Bummer. 

It might then aswell mean that they won't even fight. Instead they will agree, that Sasuke will take the role of Ultimate Menace while Naruto is the Protector.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 7, 2014)

Naruto one shots Sasuke

One pages him

One panels him


You heard it here folks come at me


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 7, 2014)

i think the bijuus will also fight Sasuke through Naruto 

would explain the friendship thing and the difference between the two


----------



## Mateush (Oct 7, 2014)

I expect Sasuke to be able absorb ninjutsu, so Naruto needs to go into SM and pure taijutsu.


----------



## TRN (Oct 7, 2014)

Jeαnne said:


> i think the bijuus will also fight Sasuke through Naruto
> 
> would explain the friendship thing and the difference between the two



naruto already have all bijuus chakra    Sasuke might use all 9 bijuus against naruto


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Early chapter.

I predict that Naruto solos 

Hope we get that bijuu avatar


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

Hopefully some good back and forth fighting with some new jutsus/powers introduced. More likely on Sasuke's part than Naruto's, though with Naruto having all the bijuus powers i could be wrong.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope Sasuke uses all of the Six Paths.


----------



## Monster (Oct 7, 2014)

Sasuke is going to get beat this chapter. I can feel it.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

i doubt naruto can use bijus chakra save the yin kulamas as the bijus are under sasukes control now unlike vs kaguya.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> i doubt naruto can use bijus chakra save the yin kulamas as the bijus are under sasukes control now unlike vs kaguya.



what you mean like when madsra was juubi jin and naruto still used shukkaku jutsu on his limbo 

Kaguya had the bijuu & naruto still used jutsu.Taking bijuu's away makes no change naruto still has their chakra.


----------



## lathia (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> i doubt naruto can use bijus chakra save the yin kulamas as the bijus are under sasukes control now unlike vs kaguya.



That's a good point, but weren't the Biju responding to Naruto even though Madara / Kaguya had the other Biju? 

Naruto is going to make JJ out of the whole Narutoverse I bet lol.


----------



## vered (Oct 7, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope Sasuke uses all of the Six Paths.



Me too. I want Kishi to go all out with sasuke's dojutsu powers. Having the 6 paths can add a lot to him in terms of versatility, aside of the obligatory Susanoo/Amaterasu combinations.
I want to see him use his S/T in a creative way and add more powers using the Rinnegan.
From Naruto i hope to see all the Bijuus powers used creatively.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> what you mean like when madsra was juubi jin and naruto still used shukkaku jutsu on his limbo
> 
> Kaguya had the bijuu & naruto still used jutsu.Taking bijuu's away makes no change naruto still has their chakra.





lathia said:


> That's a good point, but weren't the Biju responding to Naruto even though Madara / Kaguya had the other Biju?



the bijus werent cast in genjutsu then.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> Early chapter.
> 
> I predict that Naruto solos
> 
> Hope we get that bijuu avatar



i hope he does that in the last chapter or two of the fight where you enjoy it for only two chapters


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> the bijus werent cast in genjutsu then.



That changes nothing naruto had their chakra and used it.  You missed chapters where bijuus can split and act completely different in two different people.

Naruto had small bit of shukaku & dude ws talking to him a if he was gaara.Whats even worse obito,madara,kaguya actually had full bijuu's.And could'nt even fuly channel them but they gained the chakra boost.

Its already confirmed naruto has all bijuu chakras.Now you trying to sit here and say he cant use it.Really now are you csdabest??


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> I hope Sasuke uses all of the Six Paths.



i want to see him using elements.......... yeah, fuck it. i just want legend of korra bending


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2014)

I would like if Sasuke uses all elements too, but I primarily want to see the Six Paths powers showcased.

And Naruto has his own 'Juubi' chakra, independent of the Bijuu. So he should be able to use their powers.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 7, 2014)

That pheel when Nardo's used more elements in battle than Sauce.


----------



## Addy (Oct 7, 2014)

Kyu said:


> That pheel when Nardo's used more elements in battle than Sauce.



sasuke only has two.

naruto, as of the kaguya fight, has all 5.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 7, 2014)

I still think that the fight will be off-paneled. There's only 5 chapters left it simply is not enough to wrap the story.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2014)

Kinda weird knowing that no matter what happens, Naruto and Sasuke will automatically be ok again on the same side, Kakashi will be Hokage and the series will end with Naruto not Hokage. It's like things have been spoiled, I mean we get it.


----------



## takL (Oct 7, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> That changes nothing naruto had their chakra and used it.  You missed chapters where bijuus can split and act completely different in two different people.
> 
> Naruto had small bit of shukaku & dude ws talking to him a if he was gaara.Whats even worse obito,madara,kaguya actually had full bijuu's.And could'nt even fuly channel them but they gained the chakra boost.
> 
> Its already confirmed naruto has all bijuu chakras.Now you trying to sit here and say he cant use it.Really now are you csdabest??



whn bijus are under genjutsu they cant help naruto like they did vs kaguya.
naruto has just a bit of chakra of every bijus save yin kulamas enough to communicate with them. when they are controlled under sasuke's genjutsu tehy cant help naruto.
its not like the other bijus are devided to yin and yang.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Rinnegan gives Sasuke all 5 elements.

Bijuu chakra gives Naruto most element combinations.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> I hope your joking cuz sasuke didn't mastered shit
> Naruto is bleeding the bijuu tailed power with his own skills.
> His just melds chakra.
> 
> ...



Learning an element is about more than chakra molding, that falls more into the shape manipulation area.


Katon, Chidori variants, swordsmanship, Kirin.

Sasuke mastered all that shit, bro. 

Even some MS techniques took some practice. Enton Kagutsuchi requires shape manipulation and Susano had to be developed gradually.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Naruto has his own portion of chakra from each Bijuu. The actual Bijuu being trapped doesn't affect Naruto at all.

The Bijuu were still trapped and enslaved inside Madara/Kaguya, yet Naruto could use their powers just fine.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

That is kind of irrelevant.

After all, those portions of chakra become perfect, sentient clones of the trapped bijuu.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Learning an element is about more than chakra molding, that falls more into the shape manipulation area.
> 
> 
> Katon, Chidori variants, swordsmanship, Kirin.
> ...



Naruto didn't learned elements he only melds bijuu chakra that has special skill or affinity to a kkg or element etc.
His doing just a basic shit as melding and his a master at shape manipulation.
Naruto's elements its not something that is learned...

Sasuke Rinnegan powers is asspull since he didn't master shit. And he was present to see just shinra tensei/chakra absorb/chibaku tensei ( like he said seeing others using this )
Anything outside this is pure asspull.

CS hand me down mastership , snake asspull , orochimaru snakes asspull , hawk asspull... etc
Sasuke has more asspulls that anyone.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> whn bijus are under genjutsu they cant help naruto like they did vs kaguya.
> naruto has just a bit of chakra of every bijus save yin kulamas enough to communicate with them. when they are controlled under sasuke's genjutsu tehy cant help naruto.
> its not like the other bijus are devided to yin and yang.



Who told you this?? Cause the manga didnt this made up opinion.Under gedou mazou chained controlled by rin'negan sticks and formed into pure juubi they were still talking to naruto who has unknown quantity of their chakra.

Even when they were as a whole juubi in madara/kaguya naruto was talking to them.They act as seperate entitys to main bodies this is fact.

So what your saying makes no sense.They still act as bijuu when they are fragments in naruto which is why he can talk to them.Regradless of who has the original body or when they are back as one juubi.The parts naruto has they are like real bijuu.

This is what is shown in the manga what your saying is opinion backed by nothing.There's overwhelming evidence against what your saying.Facts are naruto just needs bits of bijuu chakra to talk to bijuu X.Regardless where the main bodies are he has his own portions they are with him..

Do people still think naruto has normal chakra


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 7, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> Rinnegan gives Sasuke all 5 elements.
> 
> Bijuu chakra gives Naruto most *element combinations*.


Rinnegan getting shitted on as usual.


----------



## IDontHateYou (Oct 7, 2014)

haha... people arguing about elemental jutsu... when sasuke & naruto are clearly levels above elemental jutsu's. 

Considering we only have 5 chapters.... I'm expecting a high level battle where sasuke & naruto will be going all out with their ultimate techniques....

Sasuke will be using Susanno + Rennigan & naruto will probably be using Kyuubi mode + Bijuu chakra's and sage mode. 

don't tell me that sasuke's susanno + rennigan won't be a match for sasuke.... thats like telling me naruto is about to wtf pawn sasuke with no effort.  

Im expecting naruto (as the protagonist) to be the underdog most of the fight and then catch sasuke off guard with a shadow clone or some stupid shit like that.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 7, 2014)

Or they slap each other for a chapter and half, and end the fight in a tearful hug.


----------



## The Faceless Man (Oct 7, 2014)

IDontHateYou said:


> haha... people arguing about elemental jutsu... when sasuke & naruto are clearly levels above elemental jutsu's.
> 
> Considering we only have 5 chapters.... I'm expecting a high level battle where sasuke & naruto will be going all out with their ultimate techniques....
> 
> ...



I expect naruto to curbtomp him in 4 chapters only


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 7, 2014)

The anime team better expand the SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT outta this fight and make the animation movie level


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Jak N Blak said:


> The anime team better expand the SHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT outta this fight and make the animation movie level



If the next few chapters are all combat, they won't need to. 

If anything, I hope they do the opposite. I'd rather have 1 hour of good combat than 2 hours of fight, pause, thought, flashback #1, staring, standing, fight, talking, yelling, flashback #2, flashback #1, flashback #2a, fight, etc. etc. etc.

Especially when it's always the same fucking set of flashbacks with Sasuke and Naruto. We've already seen all of them. Too many times. No more pls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 7, 2014)

5 chapters of good combat is about 5 minutes worth of animation.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 7, 2014)

3 chapters of fighting the last 2 are for clean up!!!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Oct 7, 2014)

i predict...

kishi's ultimate trolling

we wont get the sasuke vs naruto fight.


----------



## Plague (Oct 7, 2014)

I actually could see Naruto ending the fight fast with some epic Shadow Clone rainfall attack. Eventually they'd bust through the Sussannoo like teen girls hounding their Justin Beiber idol lmao

After that, a couple of Rasengans do Sauce in.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

^^^ I wouldn't even be surprised if most of the fight was off-paneled.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 7, 2014)

Amanda said:


> ^^^ I wouldn't even be surprised if most of the fight was off-paneled.



Im thinking this awell, just be ready for the ultimate shitstorm if that happens.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 7, 2014)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Im thinking this awell, just be ready for the ultimate shitstorm if that happens.




Off paneled and end in a draw. The tears will be endless.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Oct 7, 2014)

takL said:


> whn bijus are under genjutsu they cant help naruto like they did vs kaguya.
> naruto has just a bit of chakra of every bijus save yin kulamas enough to communicate with them. when they are controlled under sasuke's genjutsu tehy cant help naruto.
> its not like the other bijus are devided to yin and yang.


Uh the Biju's chakra is still inside Naruto. We've seen before that the chakra can form into their full forms when Gyuki extracted his chakra from Obito. Its the same thing with Naruto, he has all the Biju's chakra and they are all basically sealed inside him.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 7, 2014)

i think and fear the possibility of an offpanel fight is very high, something like yusuke vs yomi in yu yu hakusho.  

It will really suck if we just get a flashforward scene of some people talking about what happened in the fight and after it.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't give a shit what happens so long as Naruto does some impressive shit in base.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 7, 2014)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Im thinking this awell, just be ready for the ultimate shitstorm if that happens.



Naruto: Ultimate Shitstorm Revolution

The next installment of the Naruto video game series featuring a lack of Naruto vs. Sasuke fight.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Let's say Kishimoto saves the last chapter, 699, for the epilogue.

That leaves us four for the final fight.

Unless he drops 30 pages for each one, there's no way it's going to be long enough to be satisfactory.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 7, 2014)

What are you talking about, #700 is the last one.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 7, 2014)

Manga ends in wsj #50 which would be chapter 699.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 7, 2014)

Naruto the Last will most like show the final battle between Naruto & Sasuke, i predict a off panel as well


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope the colored SJ cover, spread and color pages deliver to start the chapter.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

I just want some old-fashioned fist-to-fist knockout rounds between the two. Is that too much to ask?

Though every single mode Naruto has involves drastically increasing his physical strength; Sasuke's physical stats remain the exact same even after his power-up. So it's not quite fair. 

Sage Naruto vs Rinnegan Sasuke using just a sword would be pretty fun to watch, I think.


----------



## Jeαnne (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Naruto the Last will most like show the final battle between Naruto & Sasuke, i predict a off panel as well


this would be terrible


----------



## Linkdarkside (Oct 8, 2014)

The Faceless Man said:


> CS hand me down mastership , snake asspull , orochimaru snakes asspull , hawk asspull... etc
> Sasuke has more asspulls that anyone.


those are not asspulls Sasuke trained off panels for two and a half years.


----------



## navy (Oct 8, 2014)

Cant acess it...


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Grand Fireballs Kishi, really?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Opening with a Gōkakyū, of all things...


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought Naruto would stay in base in the beginning.

Well, I suppose it's expected.

Short fight, fast pace.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha nice Sasuke-kun!


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto has only 3 Gedu-damas. As I expected, he does not get them back.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto couldn't react to the Rinnegan's swap power, eh? 


Lol, tanked a Chidori though.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't touch me dun dun dun dun dun dun can't touch me.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 8, 2014)

It's strange... I mean, usually, the chapter's name is on the coloured cover, not on a simple page


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke is asking for his death or what, using basic ninjutsu...


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

C'mon Sasuke, you have better options.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Go Sasuke!

What happened to Naruto's other Orbs?


----------



## Rii (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Close combat fighting and not DBZ spamming. This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Uruboros (Oct 8, 2014)

- found this. Susano'o


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

Both already super mode


----------



## Rii (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> C'mon Sasuke, you have better options.


He should be flinging around *Enton* shaped like that.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope you guys/gals are saving the images.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

tari101190 said:


> What happened to Naruto's other Orbs?



He used some to seal Madara's Limbo, and wasted others to pin down Black Zetsu.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

Pics are here


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

You would think that stuff made of chakra is replaceable.


----------



## Phemt (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke is going too easy on Naruto. 

Fireballs, chidori, incomplete Susanoo. No killing intent.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Lol, tanked a Chidori though.


Looks like losing the Yin Seal reduced his regular ninjutsu back too trash tier.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Looks like losing the Yin Seal reduced his regular ninjutsu back too trash tier.



It can't be helped. Sasuke's jutsu are shit, and Naruto is far too good. Only chance he has is to focus all of his chakra on utilizing his Rinnegan.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

went into kcm mode....  to counter a simple katon? 



already, kishi is fucking  this fight up from the spoilers alone


----------



## Rii (Oct 8, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

...Why are they fist bumping?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

I also find it hilarious that even though this is there final fight Sasuke is still stuck with fodder tier Katon's when we saw Madara/Obito able too utilise giant ass katons during the war.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

I bet Naruto is only able to form more "Truth-Seekers" after all nine are used up.


Something lame like that.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> It can't be helped. Sasuke's jutsu are shit, and Naruto is far too good. Only chance he has is to focus all of his chakra on utilizing his Rinnegan.



Correction: Kishimoto has deleted half of Hebi Sasuke's arsenal for no reason.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto didn't even receive a new mecha. 

  


Wait, this means Sasuke won't either.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 8, 2014)

Fight Ends!!!

Now they will enter each other minds and the WARM HUG will happened.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Uruboros said:


> - found this. Susano'o


?...

His Susanoō's back to normal.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

This fight's only going to last 3 chapters at most


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

omg this manga is so gay. lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I also find it hilarious that even though this is there final fight Sasuke is still stuck with fodder tier Katon's when we saw Madara/Obito able too utilise giant ass katons during the war.



The thing is, Sasuke technically has superior katon techs.

Why he didn't use Gouryuuka instead I'll never know.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Rinnegan looks beautiful.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is Naruto using RSM to counter an attack he's trolled 4839748376 times before?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Grand Fireballs Kishi, really?



Amusingly it caused Naruto to "transform" right away as if his base couldn't handle it LOL.

That said all attacks depend on how much chakra or (how powerful is the person chakra) is put into the attack. A Grand Fireball from part 1 Sasuke should be faaaar weaker than a fireball from Current Sasuke despite looking exactly the same.

Well, the sooner Naruto gets serious the sooner Sasuke will have to use Rinnegan haxxx. It would be anticlimatic if Naruto only used Six Path Senjutsu during the very last chapter of the fight and it was to use his bijuu avatar against Sasuke's Susanoo in a clash of mechas.

At least no flashbacks nor pointless talking. Just straight action.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Naruto didn't even receive a new mecha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe that's what will help him win.

New mecha.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh god it's childhood flashbacks


----------



## Kishido (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan looks beautiful.



Well even more if there is no explanation for Sasuke's special 6 Tomoe one


----------



## Panther (Oct 8, 2014)

No Ashura mode mecha.....


----------



## afrosheen6565 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm sorry Kishi. You haven't earned the right for your audience to be okay with that mecha fist bump. Am I supposed to be impressed with perfect susanoo? After it got roflstomped by Kaguya? Why doesn't Naruto just use his super duper rasenshuriken barrage.ugh. Patience lost.


----------



## Kaiser (Oct 8, 2014)

So PS is roughly equal in size to half Kyubi


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Oh god it's childhood flashbacks



I have no problem with that, and I doubt that anyone complained back in the day.

Bitching about flashbacks only became a thing later.

Of course, it's infinitely more touching with voice acting and soundtracks.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

ℜai said:


>



So Naruto can still use his bijuu mecha...

Why didn't he use it against Kaguya?

All that PIS back then, Sasuke not used to his rinnegan power, Kaguya having 0 personality and now it turns that Naruto was holding back...even though the opponent was supposedly the most powerful being in the Narutoverse and the fate of the world depended of that fight.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> The thing is, Sasuke technically has superior katon techs.
> 
> Why he didn't use Gouryuuka instead I'll never know.


Still a fodder katon in comparison too Gouka Mekkyaku.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Pls let this yawnfest end quickly.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Close combat fighting and not DBZ spamming. This is relevant to my interests.





Uruboros said:


> - found this. Susano'o



*Chuckles*.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> Pls let this yawnfest end quickly.



Agreed.

I have seen enough.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Bakufu Ranbu is the best Katon tbh.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

End the fight. Lets go back to the Alliance


----------



## Harbour (Oct 8, 2014)

after fist bumping there will be their soul reunion.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> *Chuckles*.







Uruboros said:


> [/URL]



Oh that is nice if a Hashirama and Madara fight reference.


----------



## chauronity (Oct 8, 2014)

Last chapter better be 90 pages.


ps. 

After manga has ended, I'll put "I read naruto 15 years" somewhere in my signature.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I have seen enough.


b-b-but da *ringan* klu


----------



## Bild (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> So Naruto can still use his bijuu mecha...
> 
> Why didn't he use it against Kaguya?
> 
> All that PIS back then, Sasuke not used to his rinnegan power, Kaguya having 0 personality and now it turns that Naruto was holding back...even though the opponent was supposedly the most powerful being in the Narutoverse and the fate of the world depended of that fight.


It seems you have forgotten Kaguya could absorb any and every jutsu. Only diversion and Taitjutsu worked on her.

Don't blame PIS when you yourself have MLS.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto's mecha looks like shit. I was hoping Kishimoto would use it as an opportunity to make it more unique. Also, why is it that colour? Shouldn't it be a darker shade?


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> b-b-but da *ringan* klu



True Susano'o + Amaterasu. 


Probably needs more Rikudou chakra.


----------



## Rai (Oct 8, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

ℜai said:


>



I'm betting both my nuts that those top panels read as follows :

"Narutooooooaaahhh!!!"

"Saaaasukeeeehhhhh!!!'


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Hmm... from the pics this fight looks kind of cool.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, I suspect this one will give the Naruto calcers something to think about:


*Spoiler*: __ 










It seems the original blog post was rather erroneous.  It was established very early on that the Valley of the End is located close to the Leaf and Sound border, but the calc measures the "shoreline" based on an area on the opposite side of the Leaf:


*Spoiler*: __ 








While the first image proves the body of water they were fighting near was, in fact, a lake.

In short, it will need to be redone.


----------



## Rii (Oct 8, 2014)

TNJ TNJ TNJ~~~


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh shit, Chidori with Susano'o to counter a Bijuudama?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 8, 2014)

+2 pages per chpter... *sees 2 flashbacks pages* 

Ok


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

I want to see the fistbump in better quality.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

So Naruto's going to stomp Sasuke, right Naruto fans?


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Bild said:


> It seems you forgot Kaguya could absorb any and every jutsu. Only diversion and Taitjutsu worked on her.


Ninjutsu absorption was terribly inconsistent. Didn't stop her from being injured by Kamui Raikiri, Naruto's various Bijū-enhanced Rasenshuriken, or his chakra claws.

I'd say that Naruto was actually smarter by not making a large target for Kaguya, like Sasuke did with his _"perfect"_ Susanoō.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke cutting through a bijuudama with Susano Chidori.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Majin Lu said:


> +2 pages per chpter... *sees 2 flashbacks pages*
> 
> Ok



As expected of Kishimoto.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke has been looking like a sad mofo ever since Madara kicked the bucket. He's already half done tbh. This is why the TnJ will be small and concise.



Altair21 said:


> So Naruto's going to stomp Sasuke, right Naruto fans?



Nardo's holding back, duh. This them being equals is a figment of Kishi's imagination.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

LQ spoilers... this takes me back.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Holy shit Sasuke's susanoo can use chidori!


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Kishimoto is speeding through this fight, shit.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm amazed about how Kurama by himself can handle Sasuke without even the other Bijuus. 

also, shouldn't the Kurama Avatar be darker since its the one who was inside of Minato?


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

fight looks already over, we're already at the tnj stage. lol


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Kishimoto is speeding through this fight, shit.



Two more chapters tops it seems.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Alright that is fucking awesome! And chidori equal to a tailed beast bomb?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

You guys wanted VotE v2. THis is VotE v2, but cutting the redundancy by half.  I really do hope you're enjoying this. I actually don't mind VotE condensed, but lulz at everyone who wanted 'epic battle'.

So next week the fight ends. As I said:



ch1p said:


> 695 - Sasuke VS Naruto. Sasuke thinks Itachi and bonds and shit.
> 696 - End of Sasuke VS Naruto in a draw. They go back to the others.





Altair21 said:


> Alright that is fucking awesome! And chidori equal to a tailed beast bomb?



No its not. Who the fuck cares about Susano vs Kurama? We  want to see Sasuke VS Naruto, not their avatars dishing it out.


----------



## Narutaru (Oct 8, 2014)

Don't tell me that's about to be the end of the fight. Rasengan Chidori clash except we got mechs now.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

You've got this thing using Chidori, but not Enton?

-_________-



Luiz said:


> LQ spoilers... this takes me back.


Right? Gettin' fresh camera shots of the chapter. Nostalgia bomb.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Fay said:


> Two more chapters tops it seems.



And given that latest panel right above your post... I'd say there's a slim-to-possible chance it'll be over next week.


----------



## gaiver (Oct 8, 2014)

i predict butthurt after the chapter comes out, and sasuke wank
oh wait..


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You've got this thing using Chidori, but not Enton?
> 
> -_________-
> 
> ...




It's not the same without the long, flamboyantly painted nails...


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Alright that is fucking awesome! And chidori equal to a tailed beast bomb?



Ramped up Susano'o Chidori.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

OH shit this fight will be legendary


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Most anticipated fight amirite guise?


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> OH shit this fight will be legendary


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Going too be hilarious if the final fight ends with not even 20 pages.


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto started off with 9 orbs (not 10).

Only Hagoromo, Madara, and Obito had 10 including their staffs. But not including their staffs, they had 9 too.

Naruto lost 3 orbs to seal Madara's Limbo clone.

He lost 1 more to give Sasuke a platform to stand on.

He lost 2 more to seal Black Zetsu/Kaguya's severed arm.

So now Naruto only has 3.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Makes you wonder how powerful enton would be when combined with Sasuke's PS.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Fay said:


> Two more chapters tops it seems.



It looks like their fight will end next chapter.


----------



## Bild (Oct 8, 2014)

So far 13 pages in spoilers, 6 more left to go.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> OH shit this fight will be legendary



as in best one chapter fights in the manga? lol


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Alright that is fucking awesome! And chidori equal to a tailed beast bomb?



* Susano Chidori 

Now try to imagine Susano Chidori Eisou.

That would be epic.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Right? Gettin' fresh camera shots of the chapter. Nostalgia bomb.



I hope it continues. It's a good sendoff throw. 



Gipsy Danger said:


> It's not the same without the long, flamboyantly painted nails...







Arya Stark said:


> Most anticipated fight amirite guise?





Klue said:


>


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> It looks like their fight will end next chapter.



If the fight ends next week, I'm giving Kishi a pile driver and a wedgie.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> You've got this thing using Chidori, but not Enton?
> 
> -_________-
> 
> ...



I reckon the last time was when Naruto vs Pain started.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> as in best one chapter fights in the manga? lol



Hey, it's in damned good company in that case

Hashirama vs Madara at the VotE was one chapter, you sure you want to attack it from that route?


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> OH shit this fight will be legendary



I hope it does not just end next chapter, because If that's the case, then Sasuke is barely BM Naruto level.


----------



## gaiver (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I'm amazed about how Kurama by himself can handle Sasuke without even the other Bijuus.
> 
> also, shouldn't the Kurama Avatar be darker since its the one who was inside of Minato?



there's that nerf, strategy, whatever
i thought the chidori should be darker too now with the sage power


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Makes you wonder how powerful enton would be when combined with Sasuke's PS.


And we'll *never* find out! 












... ​


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

ℜai said:


> ...




That is a very, very large explosion.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Well there goes the statues.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

5 more pages left.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

the fight is over, their first fight ended the exact same way with that ball of chakra.


----------



## C-Moon (Oct 8, 2014)

The Hashirama statue


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> Hashirama vs Madara at the VotE was one chapter, you sure you want to attack it from that route?



Those two showed new things. These guys aren't showing anyhting. It's a model swap and some VotE poses. Furthermore, there was more to their backstory story than smiling at each other in passing once and that too was shown. They went in missions together, protected each other. That's substance and friendship, not that dumb smile at the river's edge. If Kishi wanted to flashback to the smile, he should have flashbacked to part 1 stuff too. Sasuke protecting Naruto, Naruto protecting Sasuke, them wanting to fight as eqauls in the chunin exam... etc.-


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> If the fight ends next week, I'm giving Kishi a pile driver and a wedgie.



Last set of pages look like a conclusion. If there were more chapters, I'd say it was a fake out but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

Next chapter, Naruto will probably talk to a floored Sasuke. The following chapter, they will release everyone from the world. The people will reach to being freed, will be the chapter after. And, finally, things will end with the characters settled.


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 8, 2014)

Next comes the holding fingers crap.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Well there goes the statues.



no surprises there.  I'd expect to see Sasuke and Naruto's statues replace the old ones in the epilogue.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Bye bye statues 


Pika will be mad.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> I hope it does not just end next chapter, because If that's the case, then Sasuke is barely BM Naruto level.



Naruto's current mode is above BM.

The one Sasuke is matching right now.




Accept it. Embrace it. Cherish it.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

no rennigan jutsu,  no kcm rasengans,  straight  to kcm vs PS,  and  chidori rasengan clashing. 

what is  this crap?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Well there goes the statues.



Wiping out the past, so to speak.

I wonder if they'll build giant statues of Naruto and Sasuke, but instead of each making the handsigns you make at the start of a duel between Konoha nin, they'll be joining their rat signs together in reconciliation. Created to honor the moment when the two of them freed the entire world from Tsukiyomi.


----------



## King BOo (Oct 8, 2014)

I doubt they'd end it so fast there's no way they're that irresponsible for the quality of this extremely long work.  I bet next week they say "ok enough playing around" and Naruto uses the Bijuu avatar thing and Sasuke creates a Rinnegan enhanced Susanoo wielding Enton chidori and then they go all out, with the chapter ending with both getting wounded by each other somehow.  Chapter after that is them continuing to battle while wounded without the giant monsters and the fight ends in the next chapter which sets up the final wrap up chapter


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> no surprises there.  I'd expect to see Sasuke and Naruto's statues replace the old ones in the epilogue.



And with those statues holding hands 



Gipsy Danger said:


> Wiping out the past, so to speak.
> 
> I wonder if they'll build giant statues of Naruto and Sasuke, but instead of each making the handsigns you make at the start of a duel between Konoha nin, they'll be joining their rat signs together in reconciliation. Created to honor the moment when the two of them freed the entire world from Tsukiyomi.



Or this.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Bruh that explosion is ridiculous lol


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice! So Sasukes bandana is blue/black.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto's got an orange shinobi scarf!  It looks pretty cool

Also HINATA

AAAAH HINATA IN THE MAIN LINEUP WITH TEAM 7 AND SHIKA


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

Welp, didn't take Kishi long to screw the pooch here.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Who is that underneath Kakashi? Sai?


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nukes already, that's confirmation that this junk is over. Not to say I wont miss it


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 8, 2014)

MY PRINCESS HINATA  FINALLY!!


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Who is that underneath Kakashi? Sai?


Pretty sure that's Sai.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

No way the fight ended that quick ?And why are Naruto fans already trolling ? Smh


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

The anime folks really love Hinata.  Just throwin' her in the mix with Team 7 like she belongs there.

[EDIT] - Lol, Shikamaru's in there too. Lemme shut up.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Sai looks like current Sasuke.....


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

αshɘs said:


> And with those statues holding hands
> 
> 
> 
> Or this.



That's actually a possibility.

It would be a nice touch. Madara and Hashirama's statues are doing the greeting sign.

Sasuke and Naruto's statues should be doing the reconciliation sign, as shown in that sparring match in the academy.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

Nardo's scarf is badass.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Gipsy Danger said:


> Wiping out the past, so to speak.
> 
> I wonder if they'll build giant statues of Naruto and Sasuke, but instead of each making the handsigns you make at the start of a duel between Konoha nin, they'll be joining their rat signs together in reconciliation. Created to honor the moment when the two of them freed the entire world from Tsukiyomi.



I'm somewhat fond of this.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

I wonder if Kishimoto honestly feels pride in his work.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> The anime folks really love Hinata.  Just throwin' her in the mix with Team 7 like she belongs there.



She's marketable due to her large fandom.......


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Oct 8, 2014)

Well that is it for the fighting. I have to say it look cool at lest.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> She's marketable due to her large fandom.......



The MC's love interest is always relevant, of course. Even if they don't influence the plot much


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

They couldn't give a full image of what Sasuke's outfit looks like in the movie?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

Really?


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

Why not a black chidori?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> Sai looks like current Sasuke.....


I thought that was Sasuke as well for a second there until I noticed Sasuke at the bottom.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> She's marketable due to her large fandom.......



Shy girl with baby voice and large boobs.

That formula never fails, especially in Japan.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Where's the colour spread?


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> no surprises there.  I'd expect to see Sasuke and Naruto's statues replace the old ones in the epilogue.



But this time those new statues will be in a kissing position


----------



## Bild (Oct 8, 2014)

Looks like Konohamaru or Sai under Kakashi.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 8, 2014)

That hair does not fit Naruto in the last  movie.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Naruto's current mode is above BM.
> 
> The one Sasuke is matching right now.
> 
> ...



all I see is the child using Kurama alone.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

So if that's the end , an Naruto simply withstands the explosion thus by default wins....-_-


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

hinata  has the same hair and face


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> The anime folks really love Hinata.  Just throwin' her in the mix with Team 7 like she belongs there.
> 
> [EDIT] - Lol, Shikamaru's in there too. Lemme shut up.



Hey, if they made Shika and Hinata main characters alongside Team 7, I wouldn't be complaining one bit.

At least those two don't bring heavy angst baggage with them.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Is that seriously the end? 1 chapter? Kishi you've lost your mind.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Hinataaaaaa!!! She still has long hair


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

And the TNJ begins.


----------



## Yomi (Oct 8, 2014)

They're already in their little spirit world. That was fast.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

*Again?!* 

Just one extra volume, Kishimoto. You couldn't give this fight at least that much?


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

The mind clash thing clearly proves Naruto and Sasuke are equal.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> hinata  has the same hair and face



what were people expecting?


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

It's already over. I was being generous when I gave one chapter and a half.

LAUGHING 5EVER


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

Yep TNJ incoming when Obito went into the white space this where he got TNJ'd.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Step aside Kubo.


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Any chance we'll see future Sasuke's full design? Or was that it for the movie spoilers?


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Kishi why? This can't be real, you know how long people have waited to see this fight? 1 fucking chapter? ,.....


----------



## Abanikochan (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Kishi why? This can't be real, you know how long people have waited to see this fight? 1 fucking chapter? ,.....



Don't worry we'll probably get to see 2 chapters of tnj.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

at least, i got to see the color of sasuke bandana :/


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 8, 2014)

lololol troll level : over kubo confirmed


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> *Again?!*
> 
> Just one extra volume, Kishimoto. You couldn't give this fight at least that much?



The sad thing is you could cut entire chunks out of the war arc and the series would be better for it. 

It doesn't make sense.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Damn, I blinked and then I missed the fight.



Hussain said:


> all I see is the child using Kurama alone.



That is true.

Naruto could have used that new mecha that has the chakra of all bijuus.

That one...

That one he doesn't have.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

If that's it, then I'm 100% happy, and approve of this fight. :rofl


----------



## King BOo (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Nardo's scarf is badass.



How come kushina has large tits in your sig


----------



## calimike (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Kishi why? This can't be real, you know how long people have waited to see this fight? 1 fucking chapter? ,.....



4 more chapters left


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Yomi said:


> They're already in their little spirit world. That was fast.



The most awaited fight of part II has been one chapter'd! 

Congrats Kishi, you've surpassed yourself!


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto can only stalemate against Sasuke's Susano'o, even though he practically soloed Kaguya?


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Wait, people seriously care about Naruto v Sasuke? It's the least important thing in the freakin' world. It's a foregone conclusion. Sasuke should have never had these weird ideas about Hokage in the first place, he should have just already turned good.

You should be complaining this fight ever started in the first place, because it's a dumb idea. They're brothers, in the end.


----------



## NessPSI (Oct 8, 2014)

Cmon people. This was just the warmup, now the real fight begins. The Talk No Jutsu of the century is upon us next week.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Damn, I blinked and then I missed the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not even sure why people thought he'd get a new mech. Neither Madara or Obito had one either. The bijuu chakra Naruto has inside him will simply empower his Kurama mech.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Kind of reminds me of YYH where i was getting all hyped to see that last tournament and it ended up just being off paneled a and a part of the epilogue.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Its almost as if kishi was scared a full length fight wouldn't be able to live up to the hype so he did it as a one off so he would have a excuse...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Naruto can only stalemate against Sasuke's Susano'o, even though he practically soloed Kaguya?


Naruto was held back he didn't even get too use his Bijuu Rasenshurikens.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Mariko said:


> The most awaited fight of part II has been one chapter'd!
> 
> Congrats Kishi, you've surpassed yourself!



No, that honor goes to Gai vs Kisame. That honor will ALWAYS go to Gai vs Kisame.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 8, 2014)

The fight can just continue on after the white-space.  I don't think it's necessarily the end.


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol, its really common in mangas that the creators don't know how to end them, some of them don't even try to and just stop(im looking at you Togashi).


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Try to see the glass half full, folks.

Now THERE IS time to wrap up the story.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Damn, I blinked and then I missed the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you're salty as fuck. 
Naruto did not even use ANY of the other Bijuu's abilities for God's sake. 

I can't even comprehend how can you say that with a straight face.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto was held back he didn't even get too use his Bijuu Rasenshurikens.



And Sasuke hasn't used his s/t jutsu either. They merely skipped over those and went straight to their biggest weapons which was their mechs.


----------



## Klue (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> And Sasuke hasn't used his s/t jutsu either.



He used it in the beginning.



And it was successful.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Try to see the glass half full, folks.
> 
> Now THERE IS time to wrap up the story.



And in the end, that is FAR more important then watching two characters fight of whom both have been spoiled to survive and also have already displayed their entire move-sets in climactic fights already this arc.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The fight can just continue on after the white-space.  I don't think it's necessarily the end.



It's clearly the end.  Part 1 fight ended with the same exact ball of chakra that it does in this chapter.  Kishi loves his parallels.  The fight is over.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Next chapter: Enter talk no jutsu. No escape. No where to hide.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

they are already  at tnj scene?  XD


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> And Sasuke hasn't used his s/t jutsu either. They merely skipped over those and went straight to their biggest weapons which was their mechs.


The ST jutsu? The one that Kaguya avoided, while Naruto blitzed her with pure speed? Come on. Kishi is clearly holding back Naruto.


----------



## Penance (Oct 8, 2014)

I predict being more active in the next four weeks...


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Jad said:


> Next chapter: Enter talk no jutsu. No escape. No where to hide.



*Enter: House of Hyuuga!* ?


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

Klue said:


> He used it in the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> And it was successful.


It was trolled. You see sage naruto reacting and flying away. 
Disappointing fight.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> you're salty as fuck.
> Naruto did not even use ANY of the other Bijuu's abilities for God's sake.
> 
> I can't even comprehend how can you say that with a straight face.



And Sasuke hasn't used his new Rinnegan abilities. 

I'm not straight faced... I'm smiling.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Its almost as if kishi was scared a full length fight wouldn't be able to live up to the hype so he did it as a one off so he would have a excuse...



I think it's also because Kishi doesn't really consider Sasuke the fv of his manga.  Then again it's not like the manga has a prima villain outside of maybe Obito but he was followed by three more. lol


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Hexa said:


> The fight can just continue on after the white-space.  I don't think it's necessarily the end.




This is the same as 233 and 485. Both went into the white after clashing with Chidori VS Rasengan. But, this is what happened the first time.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

The anime team will add extra flare to the fight anyways.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Jad said:


> Next chapter: Enter talk no jutsu. No escape. No where to hide.



1 chapter  fight. 

i was right,  tnj would take of this battle lol


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mofo said:


> It was trolled. You see sage naruto reacting and flying away.
> Disappointing fight.



Uh perhaps you should look again as Naruto was clearly hit by Sasuke's chidori in that panel.


----------



## sasutachi (Oct 8, 2014)

manga ends and you still argue over abilities , just enjoy last chapters...


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

PS vs Kyuubi.

To think that Hashi soloed both of them... 

They could have dealed the stuff with rock, paper, cisors it would have been as much epic!


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And Sasuke hasn't used his new Rinnegan abilities.
> 
> I'm not straight faced... I'm smiling.



The ones Naruto defeated with SM 200 chapters ago? 


*****
why is this forum so slow? 

Kishi, at least you've done something right.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

I think Kiba vs Naruto was longer. 

But really, at least there is room to give the story some closure now.


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

Mariko said:


> PS vs Kyuubi.
> 
> To think that Hashi soloed both of them...
> 
> They could have dealed the stuff with rock, paper, cisors it would have been as much epic!



True . Hashi will always be #1 hokage. Then again, they are only 17....


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

anyone want to come up with a reason why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?  Wasnʻt the rasenshuriken created in order to combat sasukeʻs lightning techniques?


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> The ones Naruto defeated with SM 200 chapters ago?
> 
> 
> *****
> ...



Sauce's Rinnegan is Rikudara level right now. ck


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> It's clearly the end.  Part 1 fight ended with the same exact ball of chakra that it does in this chapter.  Kishi loves his parallels.  The fight is over.



This.

Though one would think that Sasuke would have a more effective jutsu than Susano'o Chidori.


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 8, 2014)

I was hoping we'd see some base fight choreography and gradual escalation before the explosions. 

Maybe next chapter they'll be gassed and continue fighting... probably not though.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> anyone want to come up with a theory on why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?



so he won't send Sasuke to oblivion. :rofl


----------



## Harbour (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol, Ashura and Indra's fight was even better. Six handed Gdama Kyuubi versus 1 km tall Susano.

Hashirama solo both.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> anyone want to come up with a theory on why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?



Perhaps a normal one is stronger when used with his mech? His mech afterall should be powered by all 9 bijuu as he has chakra from all of them inside him.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

It's written just for the sake of it, it's so obvious. 

I'm happy it's wrapped up quickly, fight lost it's speciality loooong ago.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> The anime team will add extra flare to the fight anyways.



Oh they will, that's for sure


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> anyone want to come up with a reason why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?  Wasnʻt the rasenshuriken created in order to combat sasukeʻs lightning techniques?


Well the only logical explanation is that he just doesn't want to kill Sasuke.


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2014)

>susanoo sword hyped to destroy everything
>gets blocked by one bijuu mode tail


----------



## Deana (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes!!! Kishi isn't going to waste the majority of the last precious chapters on this bullshit fight. Hopefully next chapter will be compromise-no-jutsu and then the last three will be wrap up of the story.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Harbour said:


> Hashirama solo both.



lol, no. 
that just prove what Black Zetsu said even further. Naruto even with only BSM was already stronger than Hashirama. In addition, he did not even use his full power here.

He did not even use a single clone for a change.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Can't believe he rushed it like that.
There is no tension.It's barely even a fight.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

> To think that Hashi soloed both of them...



Either one of the modern versions would take a shit in directly in Hashirama's mouth.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Uh perhaps you should look again as Naruto was clearly hit by Sasuke's chidori in that panel.



This is the panel,  and looks like you're wrong. In fact the gudodamas are reacting and there is a panel of Naruto reacting (middle left). 
Chidori is a piercing, not a blunt, attack.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> >susanoo sword hyped to destroy everything
> >gets blocked by one bijuu mode tail



> Sasuke can't handle Naruto's nukes

> Blocks it with Susano Chidori.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

They both went straight  to their gundams. like some predicted


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 8, 2014)

So basically, the fight is as long as Kakashi vs Obito in the manga. Maybe one more chapter.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mofo said:


> This is the panel,  and looks like you're wrong. In fact the gudodamas are reacting and there is a panel of Naruto reacting (middle left).
> Chidori is a piercing, not a blunt, attack.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Uh no. The gudodama's are behind him. Naruto was hit by it. That's pretty clear to anyone who can see. He was pushed back for a reason.


----------



## Hexa (Oct 8, 2014)

ch1p said:


> This is the same as 233 and 485. Both went into the white after clashing with Chidori VS Rasengan. But, this is what happened the first time.


I mean, the first VotE fight had two Chidori vs. Rasengan clashes.

It might just be wishful thinking, but maybe a grittier, base clash will continue after the white-space chat.  Like how Madara vs Hashirama had a big huge clash at the beginning and ended with just basic abilities.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> anyone want to come up with a reason why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?  Wasnʻt the rasenshuriken created in order to combat sasukeʻs lightning techniques?


He doesn't even have the rest of the guudodamas (I assume it's because the bijuus are trapped) nor he dished out his final form. Well, you knew a nerf was going to happen. Just enjoy the fight. I guess we overestimated the importance of this fight.
Also, why did Sasuke chidori pierce the tailed beast bomb, it doesn't have the same power hence it made it made it  explode,   that could have killed both of them. Kishimoto is really putting no creative effort in this fight.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke is final villain gaiz, believe it.


----------



## Penance (Oct 8, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> I was hoping we'd see some base fight choreography and gradual escalation before the explosions.
> 
> Maybe next chapter they'll be gassed and continue fighting... probably not though.



What do you think this is-S-CRY-ED?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Maybe its due to their fighting styles being a weird match up for each other?
> 
> Sasuke has no super mode of his own to match Naruto in a taijutsu fight once the latter goes Six Path Senju Mode and his equivalent is Susanoo since he is a "wizard" now with those eyes.
> 
> ...



Pretty much the Madara fight, the Kaguya fight and now the Naruto/Sasuke fight have all been rushed and ended up being far shittier than they deserved. Obito was the last one who received a proper fight but the others? Doesn't matter. Naruto and Sasuke's fight lasted 1 chapter. The fact that Kakuzu vs Naruto (a reported rushed fight) lasted longer than Naruto vs Sasuke is an absolute travesty. 

Kishimoto needs to be slapped in the throat with a fist for fucking this up that bad. I mean the past 3 major fights we've had in this manga have been horrible. 

So embarrassing and ridiculous.


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> Can't believe he rushed it like that.
> There is no tension.It's barely even a fight.


 He clearly got time issues. But yes, this is no fight... On the bright side, at least well get a proper epilogue and the be honest I'm more interested in that than in this *fight*.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

I love how Nardo isn't throwing BDRS or Shinju-cutting YRS yet.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Uh no. The gudodama's are behind him. Naruto was hit by it. That's pretty clear to anyone who can see. He was pushed back for a reason.



I think Naruto dodged it.It seems that he managed to avoid most of the attack.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

ShinobisWill said:


> So basically, the fight is as long as Kakashi vs Obito in the manga. Maybe one more chapter.



don't shit on that fight.  That episode.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Pretty sure Kishi went through the trouble of doing this fight as fanservice, since so many people claimed for it. How ironic that those same people are butthurt about this.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> lol, no.
> that just prove what Black Zetsu said even further. Naruto even with only BSM was already stronger than Hashirama. In addition, he did not even use his full power here.
> 
> He did not even use a single clone for a change.



Naruto with BSM should have been on roughly the same level as Hashirama. Though Hashirama might have had the advantage with the natural anti-bijuu powers of Mokuton. Naruto didn't decisively surpass him until he got all of the other bijuu abilities. Youton Rasenshuriken would destroy Hashirama.

Meanwhile Sasuke still hasn't decisively surpassed Madara, especially if you count Madara's Rinnegan powers.


----------



## Coldhands (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> I think Naruto dodged it.It seems that he managed to avoid most of the attack.


Dodged it or tanked it. Doesn't really matter, the Chidori didn't accomplish anything.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> I think Naruto dodged it.It seems that he managed to avoid most of the attack.



Naruto wouldn't have been pushed back had he dodged it and the panel makes it abundantly clear that he was pushed back.


----------



## Fay (Oct 8, 2014)

ch1p said:


> Pretty sure Kishi went through the trouble of doing this fight as fanservice, since so many people claimed for it. How ironic that those same people are butthurt about this.



Come now ch1p, if Kishi had more time you can bet he'd at least try to this justice.


----------



## Jin-E (Oct 8, 2014)

Lol, talk about pointless. 

Would have been better if Sasuke was indeed TNJ'd by Itachi and Hashirama's combined efforts


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

This is the BEST week ever.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> anyone want to come up with a reason why naruto used a normal bijuudama instead of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?  Wasnʻt the rasenshuriken created in order to combat sasukeʻs lightning techniques?



Couldn't Sasuke return it to him with some mega big Amaterasu/Enton? Or both attacks cancelling each other?

Besides Naruto seems to require the Gudoudamas to make a bijuu rasenshuriken and Sasuke could fly away with PS or teleport out of the way. Its only when they both agree for a clash of attacks that there is no escape.

No rinnegan jutsus for Sasuke and no elemental rasengan variants for Naruto either. Guess Kishi decided that such stuff was inferior anyway to their super mechas and he wants to wrap this fight soon....

Didn't expect Susanoo's chidori to be the equivalent of a bijuudama. Well, we already saw a Kurama avatar using a rasengan so I guess Kishi did go for the same with PS which is its equivalent. Still, one would expect a PS chidori to match a Kurama rasengan and not a bijuudama.

But as many already said...rushed.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Mofo said:


> He doesn't even have the rest of the guudodamas (I assume it's because the bijuus are trapped) nor he dished out his final form. Well, you knew a nerf was going to happen. Just enjoy the fight. I guess we overestimated the importance of this fight.
> Also, why did Sasuke chidori pierce the tailed beast bomb, it doesn't have the same power hence it made it made it  explode,   that could have killed both of them. Kishimoto is really putting no creative effort in this fight.



I think that is narutoʻs final form.

His current bijuumode is definintely not powered by just yin kuramaʻs chakra as it should be black like minatoʻs was and he shouldnʻt be able to match sasukeʻs rikudou senjutsu PS blades with just his tail slaps.



Arles Celes said:


> Couldn't Sasuke return it to him with some mega big Amaterasu/Enton? Or both attacks cancelling each other?


If sasuke can do an amaterasu/enton on *this scale,* then sure.  And thatʻs what kishi should have let him do already.



Arles Celes said:


> Besides Naruto seems to require the Gudoudamas to make a bijuu rasenshuriken and Sasuke could fly away with PS or teleport out of the way. Its only when they both agree for a clash of attacks that there is no escape.
> 
> No rinnegan jutsus for Sasuke and no elemental rasengan variants for Naruto either. Guess Kishi decided that such stuff was inferior anyway to their super mechas and he wants to wrap this fight soon....


*naruto can use his bijuu rasenshurikens without gudoudamas*  Sasuke did use his rinnegan jutsu as in his teleportation jutsu, narutoʻs rasenshuriken variants were effective against kaguya and madara and why would a bijuudama rasenshuriken be inferior to a bijuudama?  Thatʻs like saying a rasenshuriken is inferior to a rasengan.



Arles Celes said:


> Didn't expect Susanoo's chidori to be the equivalent of a bijuudama. Well, we already saw a Kurama avatar using a rasengan so I guess Kishi did go for the same with PS which is its equivalent. Still, one would expect a PS chidori to match a Kurama rasengan and not a bijuudama.
> 
> But as many already said...rushed.


*kurama rasengan is a bijuudama.... *


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

The good news about this is that those statues are now destroyed as predicted. I look forward to the new Naruto statue that will undoubtedly be posted up.

Naruto's new design is also pretty badass, nice scarf and the bandages on the hand's pretty dope too.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Naruto wouldn't have been pushed back had he dodged it and the panel makes it abundantly clear that he was pushed back.



Obviously he was pushed back but he managed to avoid most of the damage of the attack.
he was pushed back but was never directly hit by the chidori.


----------



## lynxie (Oct 8, 2014)

Fay said:


> He clearly got time issues. But yes, this is no fight... On the bright side, at least well get a proper epilogue and the be honest I'm more interested in that than in this *fight*.



I agree. 

Never was a fan of the fighting anyway. So I really hope it ends this chapter.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Naruto with BSM should have been on roughly the same level as Hashirama. Though Hashirama might have had the advantage with the natural anti-bijuu powers of Mokuton. Naruto didn't decisively surpass him until he got all of the other bijuu abilities. Youton Rasenshuriken would destroy Hashirama.
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke still hasn't decisively surpassed Madara, especially if you count Madara's Rinnegan powers.



Except he did decisively surpass the Madara who lost to Harashima. He pretty much cockslapped a much more powerful version.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Jin-E said:


> Lol, talk about pointless.
> 
> Would have been better if Sasuke was indeed TNJ'd by Itachi and Hashirama's combined efforts



Completely agree.

I think it would have been better even if Kishimoto WAS going to be able to dedicate a dozen chapters to this fight.

I just don't like the narrative concept of having Naruto and Sasuke be enemies for the final fight of the series.

Somebody a page or two ago made a comparison to s-cry-ed. That would have been a much better ending to the series, a clash as friends.. but also two people that both equally (and almost desperately) yearn to know which of the two has grown to be the strongest.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> Obviously he was pushed back but he managed to avoid most of the damage of the attack.
> he was pushed back but was never directly hit by the chidori.



It doesn't really matter if he was hit directly or not. The point is that he was hit and failed to dodge it. He tanked it anyway so it's not like it really matters in the end.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Naruto with BSM should have been on roughly the same level as Hashirama. Though Hashirama might have had the advantage with the natural anti-bijuu powers of Mokuton. Naruto didn't decisively surpass him until he got all of the other bijuu abilities. Youton Rasenshuriken would destroy Hashirama.
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke still hasn't decisively surpassed Madara, especially if you count Madara's Rinnegan powers.



Nah, Naruto canonly stronger than Hashirama before he got his final power up. Having an advantage does not make him necessarily stronger.

As for Sasuke, if this is indeed the end of the fight he's BM Naruto's level, or BSM Naruto's level at best.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Fay said:


> Come now ch1p, if Kishi had more time you can bet he'd at least try to this justice.



I've been complaining about Kishi's horrid pacing and his penchant for cutting the goods since the Kakuzu fight.

I'm mocking those that told me those things were superfulous and that I was complaining over nothing. I do enjoy seeing all this crying over something that in their opinion does matter being rushed and cutout relentlessly like this.

Furthermore, I never cared about VotE 2.0 because it was going to be rehash, and I always proposed the chunin fight end because that would at least fresh. Those very same people told me 'oh you are just butthurt because you're a Sasuke stan and you don't wnat him owned'. The fact that Kishi went ahead and did a rehash and seemingly portrayed them as equals, furthermore doing this rushed and cut out is the most hillarious thing ever.

Best week ever? Best week ever.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> I think that is narutoʻs final form.
> 
> His current bijuumode is definintely not powered by just yin kuramaʻs chakra as it should be black like minatoʻs was and he shouldnʻt be able to match sasukeʻs rikudou senjutsu PS blades with just his tail slaps.



Sasuke has the same exact  form Indira sported.
Naruto doesn't,  and Ashura didn't have any bijuu, hence the form is non bijuu dependent. Even more so, Hashirama had mokuton which Naruto clearly lacks.
So either Naruto got the short end of the stick and the Ashura thing is really some random bullshit thrown at us, or Naruto has some secret form/genetic ability we don't know yet (possible, since we've seen Uzumaki's KG).
Really, there are no alternatives. Either nerf for the sake of the plot, or nerf because the author is lazy.


----------



## ShinobisWill (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> don't shit on that fight.  That episode.



The episode/anime fight was incredible.

This seems like another case where Kishi expects the anime to do the fight for him, so he can rush through it himself. Like Kakashi vs Obito.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> It doesn't really matter if he was hit directly or not. The point is that he was hit and failed to dodge it. He tanked it anyway so it's not like it really matters in the end.



He sensed the attack once Sasuke appeared behind him via S/T and reacted enough to avoide a direct piercing hit.
but yea it dosen't matter as this attack meant nothing.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Except he did decisively surpass the Madara who lost to Harashima. He pretty much cockslapped a much more powerful version.


Except Madara didn't have to "lose", and Sasuke didn't "cockslap" him.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Naruto with BSM should have been on roughly the same level as Hashirama. Though Hashirama might have had the advantage with the natural anti-bijuu powers of Mokuton. Naruto didn't decisively surpass him until he got all of the other bijuu abilities. Youton Rasenshuriken would destroy Hashirama.
> 
> Meanwhile Sasuke still hasn't decisively surpassed Madara, especially if you count Madara's Rinnegan powers.



Eh, Sasuke's rinnegan shifting has handling Madara and his Limbo quite well.

Sasuke has Multiple CT too and that only leaves Preta which Sasuke should be able to use too.

Furthermore he can use a Chidori Susanoo which apparently can match a bijuudama something that Madara lacked and on top of that has Enton.

And Naruto might mess Hashi's attacks with his Gudoudamas and extreme offensive power. I doubt Hashi can create another Buddha avatar so soon after Naruto blows most of it with a Super Bijuudama.

By now Naruto should have more chakra than Hashi and could transform most of Hashi's creations into trees just by being close to them.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

tbh i don't mind the shortness of the fight.  It would be just the same shit recycled.  We've seen all their abilities a million times.  At least the art looked great for the fight.


----------



## PoisonIvy (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is Hinata closing her eyes in that picture? Why does one of Naruto's eyes look darker or red?
TOTALLY SERIOUS PREDICTION: Naruto loses his eye in the battle and Hinata gives him her byakugan, which with Uzumaki blood tranforms into RINNENGAN!!


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Except Madara didn't have to "lose", and Sasuke didn't "cockslap" him.



?

Madara couldn't defeat Hashirama in a head-on fight, flat-out. No way around that fact.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

PoisonIvy said:


> Why is Hinata closing her eyes in that picture? Why does one of Naruto's eyes look darker or red?
> TOTALLY SERIOUS PREDICTION: Naruto loses his eye in the battle and Hinata gives him her byakugan, which with Uzumaki blood tranforms into RINNENGAN!!



Naruto removes the bandage and shows an arm  creeping with mokuton enhanced  Sharinnegan, Danzo style.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

Now this also goes to show you that since we have 4 chapters left, how long Kishi will dedicate to Sasuke's TnJ. Given his current pace we might be seeing this: 

696 - Sasuke gets TnJ'd
697 - Everyone is freed from Mugen Tsukiyomi, everyone's praised, this arc "ends"
698 - Tsunade steps down, Kakashi is Hokage, Kishi closing loose ends whatever, as much as he can
699 - Final epilogue, everyone gets a sendoff, everyone praises Naruto, new statues well at least one for Naruto idk about Sasuke, set up for the movie

Sasuke getting TnJ'd in 1 chapter, shit probably less than 1 chapter, is something that people used to make a joke about back in the day. Come to find out he will actually be TnJ'd in 1 chapter. 

Man this is crazy.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> Nah, Naruto canonly stronger than Hashirama before he got his final power up. Having an advantage does not make him necessarily stronger.
> 
> As for Sasuke, if this is indeed the end of the fight he's BM Naruto's level, or BSM Naruto's level at best.



Only if Naruto did hold back a superior Ashura avatar. 

A shame that we didn't got new stuff like during their part 1 fight.

I wouldn't even mind new chidori/rasengan variants.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> tbh i don't mind the shortness of the fight.  It would be just the same shit recycled.  We've seen all their abilities a million times.  At least the art looked great for the fight.



I was quite surprised at how good the art was in these images as the art in some of the latest chapters have been terrible.


----------



## Gipsy Danger (Oct 8, 2014)

Do you know what's funny? If Sasuke wasn't still going for the kill right now, if the final VotE fight was one as friends + rivals, then the conclusion would not be foregone.

If Naruto is still going to be Hokage, neither of them are going to kill the other... then anybody could win the fight and still fit in the narrative. There would be legitimate tension that Sasuke could pull a victory, but still respect Naruto's greater ability to lead and swear to protect him and Konoha.

But instead, he's ruthless and wants to slay Naruto. Which actually lowers the stakes and removes tension from the fight, because we know Sasuke must be stopped.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> ?
> 
> Madara couldn't defeat Hashirama in a head-on fight, flat-out. No way around that fact.


Izanagi says no.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Except he did decisively surpass the Madara who lost to Harashima. He pretty much cockslapped a much more powerful version.



Madara was distracted and trying to fight Naruto and get his other eye back. He was weakened by having only one Rinnegan.


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2014)

I wanted to see a huge rasenshuriken slice the susanoo in half not some puny standard size bijuu dama


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now this also goes to show you that since we have 4 chapters left, how long Kishi will dedicate to Sasuke's TnJ. Given his current pace we might be seeing this:
> 
> 696 - Sasuke gets TnJ'd
> 697 - Everyone is freed from Mugen Tsukiyomi, everyone's praised, this arc "ends"
> ...



sounds about right.  Also Sasuke being TNJ's by Naruto is far more believable than Obito and Nagato being tnj'd by him.  Sasuke at least had a bond with Naruto, the others didn't.


----------



## Mofo (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izanagi says no.



Which is an admission of inferiority on Madara's part. GG


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

There's a colour page we haven't seen yet I think. Probably Sasuke and Naruto fistbumping with chidori vs rasengan.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now this also goes to show you that since we have 4 chapters left, how long Kishi will dedicate to Sasuke's TnJ. Given his current pace we might be seeing this:
> 
> 696 - Sasuke gets TnJ'd
> 697 - Everyone is freed from Mugen Tsukiyomi, everyone's praised, this arc "ends"
> ...



Yea,it seems this fight going to last 2 chapters max.
Kishi is rushing it to no end.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Seriously though. From Kakashi and Rikudou's point of view. 

Kakashi: Shit, I can't do anything. 
*5 minutes later*
Sasuke: 'sup? 
Naruto: Hey, you don't look to good. How about I replenish your chakra.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Pretty much the Madara fight, the Kaguya fight and now the Naruto/Sasuke fight have all been rushed and ended up being far shittier than they deserved. Obito was the last one who received a proper fight but the others? Doesn't matter. Naruto and Sasuke's fight lasted 1 chapter. The fact that Kakuzu vs Naruto (a reported rushed fight) lasted longer than Naruto vs Sasuke is an absolute travesty.
> 
> Kishimoto needs to be slapped in the throat with a fist for fucking this up that bad. I mean the past 3 major fights we've had in this manga have been horrible.
> 
> So embarrassing and ridiculous.



Its especially annoying if it turns out that the main(if not ONLY) reason there was so much rushing was to make a deadline and finishing the manga as fast as possible before the movie comes out.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> I wanted to see a huge rasenshuriken slice the susanoo in half not some puny standard size bijuu dama


Sennin Bijudama > RasenShuriken.



Mofo said:


> Which is an admission of inferiority on Madara's part.


Or strategic planning.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea,it seems this fight going to last 2 chapters max.
> Kishi is rushing it to no end.



From what we saw the fight is over this chapter (unless you count the blablas in the fight...  )


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> Madara was distracted and trying to fight Naruto and get his other eye back. He was weakened by having only one Rinnegan.



He was still stronger than he had ever been (until getting the second Rinnegan). 

Sasuke would beat the breaks off of the Madara who faced Harashima.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Now this also goes to show you that since we have 4 chapters left, how long Kishi will dedicate to Sasuke's TnJ. Given his current pace we might be seeing this:
> 
> 696 - Sasuke gets TnJ'd
> 697 - Everyone is freed from Mugen Tsukiyomi, everyone's praised, this arc "ends"
> ...



Sasuke already lost the reason for his hatred when he gave up on revenge. Talking with Itachi and Hashirama and fighting Obito, Madara, and Kaguya diffused 99% of his complete insanity that he had after killing Danzou. All he needs is to give up his unnecessary edginess.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Im glad Naruto fans are getting jipped for their precious final Sasuke vs. Naruto fight.  Now you can taste the foul bitterness I had for not getting my Lee and Neji fights.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Itachi and Hashirama had already done 70% of the job.

Sasuke's TNJ is the one thing that actually should be short.

And truth be told, Naruto would have never been able to convince him to drop his revenge.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 8, 2014)

lol one chapter 
anyway i played this while reading it
[YOUTUBE]VOvDTCbcHe0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Its especially annoying if it turns out that the main(if not ONLY) reason there was so much rushing was to make a deadline and finishing the manga as fast as possible before the movie comes out.



It is a reason since the movie happens 2 years after the events taking place now.  It would be a massive spoiler if the movie took place and the manga was stuck in the same time with the fight between the two characters still taking shape.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

This fight should have been made like part 1 fight:
1.base vs base
2.SM vs EMS
3.KSM vs Rinnegan Sasuke
 instead we get a rushed fight that will last at best 2 chapters.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Only if Naruto did hold back a superior Ashura avatar.
> 
> A shame that we didn't got new stuff like during their part 1 fight.
> 
> I wouldn't even mind new chidori/rasengan variants.



Nah, Naruto is superior to him whether people chose to believe that at this point or not is irrelevant. 

- there is no new stuff. We have seen the Rinnegan's ability a million time before, and we saw Naruto's nukes before as well, so this is expected honestly.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> sounds about right.  Also Sasuke being TNJ's by Naruto is far more believable than Obito and Nagato being tnj'd by him.  Sasuke at least had a bond with Naruto, the others didn't.



It should have been Kakashi the one to tnj Obito. Hell, even Minato said that it should have been his friend the one to save Obito and not Naruto.

As for Nagato it looked quite weird as Jiraiya failed to do so despite being his once precious teacher and Naruto succeeded despite being a stranger and saying simply that he will believe in what Jiraiya believed...


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

not only does it seem to be a 1 chapter fight, i still had to see those eyesore chakrazords. and explosions.

ah well


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> Itachi and Hashirama had already done 70% of the job.
> 
> Sasuke's TNJ is the one thing that actually should be short.
> 
> And truth be told, Naruto would have never been able to convince him to drop his revenge.



You are actually wrong. 

Sasuke, himself, pointed out that Naruto made him realise he wasn't alone in the world. If you are observant you will see that the seeds were planted when they clashed in the Hokage arc.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though. From Kakashi and Rikudou's point of view.
> 
> Kakashi: Shit, I can't do anything.
> *5 minutes later*
> ...





5 min later

Sasuke: btw sensei, can I be your bodyguard? Oh, and Sakura, would you marry me? 

Kakashi/Sakura: Naruto, how the fuck....


----------



## Overhaul (Oct 8, 2014)

I hope the hashimada statues are okay.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> This fight should have been made like part 1 fight:
> 1.base vs base
> 2.SM vs EMS
> 3.KSM vs Rinnegan Sasuke
> instead we get a rushed fight that will last at best 2 chapters.



Well I think it was unrealistic to expect that after the announcement we got about Naruto ending in 5 chapters.


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> This fight should have been made like part 1 fight:
> 1.base vs base
> *2.SM vs Rinnegan
> 3.KSM vs EMS*


Only thing I would have changed.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

KingBoo said:


> not only does it seem to be a 1 chapter fight, i still had to see those eyesore chakrazords. and explosions.
> 
> ah well



Yea, imagine the reactions after this fight is over.
all these years waiting for the rematch for this to end like this.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 8, 2014)

Still hoped of an One Hit KO by Naruto...


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> It is a reason since the movie happens 2 years after the events taking place now.  It would be a massive spoiler if the movie took place and the manga was stuck in the same time with the fight between the two characters still taking shape.



Eh, they could always postpone the movie a few months or so and do some extra quality checking for it in the meantime while Naruto and Sasuke get a proper fight.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Blinx tries so hard...


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Eh, they could always postpone the movie a few months or so and do some extra quality checking for it in the meantime while Naruto and Sasuke get a proper fight.



and lose money in doing so? That's not how it works.


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> This fight should have been made like part 1 fight:
> 1.base vs base
> 2.SM vs EMS
> 3.KSM vs Rinnegan Sasuke
> instead we get a rushed fight that will last at best 2 chapters.



Why would they hold back on their power-ups? In part 1, Sasuke was hesitant to use the curse seal and Naruto didn't have full control of the Kyuubi chakra.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Izanagi says no.



If Izanagi could have nailed Madara the victory, he would have utilized it. Why?

Because killing Hashirama, right then and there, and being unstoppable towards destroying the Leaf Village and ultimately activating his Eye of the Moon Plan was Madara's prerogative in the first place, as opposed to surviving a number of years later and living out the rest of his days as a decrepit raisin of a human being, and entrusting his life objectives to his fucking 14 year-old descendant.

Common sense dictates that the first option would have been vastly preferable by Madara's standards. The fact that he didn't utilize Izanagi implies that he knew he wouldn't have defeated his rival with it, anyways.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> You are actually wrong.
> 
> Sasuke, himself, pointed out that Naruto made him realise he wasn't alone in the world. If you are observant you will see that the seeds were planted when they clashed in the Hokage arc.



The seeds for the role Naruto is about to play.

But as far as revenge is concerned, this is solely Hashirama and Itachi's credit.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Jad said:


> Im glad Naruto fans are getting jipped for their precious final Sasuke vs. Naruto fight.  Now you can taste the foul bitterness I had for not getting my Lee and Neji fights.



So you get your kicks from watching others squirm?  tsk tsk jad.  Gai sensei would have found a better way.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Revy said:


> I hope the hashimada statues are okay.



yeah,  better characters  than naurto  and sasuke....  also,   a better fight


----------



## KingBoo (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> Yea, imagine the reactions after this fight is over.
> all these years waiting for the rematch for this to end like this.



i guess i can look forward to that


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 8, 2014)

sm vs rinnegan? we've seen that already.
KSM vs ems? aren't they kind of sort of in those states?


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sennin Bijudama > RasenShuriken.



But its so tiny, it barely fits the palm of susanoo 

those rasenshuriken looked as big as susanoo, and they too would have contained senjutsu


----------



## Po Senpai (Oct 8, 2014)

*695 Scans? Legit??*

Hey people, I just wanted to see if anyone can confirm if these are legit? Thanks


----------



## BlinkST (Oct 8, 2014)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Because killing Hashirama, right then and there*,



Would have caused Ashura's chakra to _transmigrate_ into someone else, thereby stopping him from awakening the Rinnegan by combining the two chakras. 

And ST says I "try too hard".


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> *kurama rasengan is a bijuudama.... *



I meant this one: *kurama rasengan is a bijuudama.... *


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 8, 2014)

wow naruto and sasuke are seriously OP

like damn....sasuuno alone is just  what the actual fuck


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 8, 2014)

wait since naruto has yin shouldn't his shroud be darker color?


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> But its so tiny, it barely fits the palm of susanoo
> 
> those rasenshuriken looked as big as susanoo, and they too would have contained senjutsu



Inconsistent when it comes to size. Those tbb rasenshuriken are barely bigger than Naruto and PS dwarfs Naruto.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2014)

Summary from the japanese raw:

-Sasuke asking why Naruto is holding back.

-Naruto found out what he could use to tnj Sasuke: his famous "Im alone"

Basicaly the rest of the chapter Naruto speaks a lot about not letting him alone, and then in the end Sasuke says that he understand Naruto's feelings and the he hopes Naruto could understand his.

No homo.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> So you get your kicks from watching others squirm?  tsk tsk jad.  Gai sensei would have found a better way.



I'm channeling the evil Gai from the waterfall of truth


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 8, 2014)

It's legit.


----------



## Deana (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah,  better characters  than naurto  and sasuke....  also,   a better fight


As of this war arc Hashirama and Madara's statues are more interesting than the two mains too.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 8, 2014)

Seriously though, it is looking like the anime fucked up the story. Looking past the rushed ending, there are a lot of unnecessary loose ends; I say unnecessary because they shouldn't exist as strings in the first place. Rikudou's brother, Kaguya, the Rabbit that ran away a few chapter back, the Zetsu who was controlling Yamato. 

The story didn't need those things but I'm getting the impression that Kishimoto left enough material for the anime team to whore out the series after its end. It's disappointing because it stands in the way of closure. 

Dragonball GT, for all of its faults, had the decency to let the series reach its natural end.


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Inconsistent when it comes to size. Those tbb rasenshuriken are barely bigger than Naruto and PS dwarfs Naruto.



those rasenshuriken were made from the truth seeking balls and they can expand in size


----------



## Monster (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes yes coming along real nice.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

BlinkST said:


> Sennin Bijudama > RasenShuriken.



sennin bijuudama rasenshuriken >>> sennin bijuudama


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

The battledome is going to be good this week. 
even though I expect so much denial.


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

What about translations?


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 8, 2014)

So flashbacks rock the day.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

And people complain about flashbacks. Look at this, man.



This is  heart breaking.

We've seen Naruto's side a hundred times but the image of that little kid laying on the floor, completely depressed and with the image of his murdered parents still fresh in his mind is just sad.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

-Azula- said:


> those rasenshuriken were made from the truth seeking balls and they can expand in size



Nothing indicated they expanded after he had used them.



*Spoiler*: __ 









It's size inconsistency, which is something that has come up too often in this manga.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

Its all excuse by sasuke so he can fight Naruto

after the fight:

'it was good fight, Naruto'
'Yeah'
"I actually do all this so I could fight you'
'really? ok then'
'do you want to return to konoha?'
'nah, I will have some vacation with my team'


----------



## Tazmo? (Oct 8, 2014)

good shimt my niga


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> yeah,  better characters  than naurto  and sasuke....  also,   a better fight



Kishi ruined this fight the day he showed us Madara vs Hashi. These epic panels should have been kept for Sasuke and Naruto, but Kishi seems to have no brain anymore...


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2014)

Translations? Ok:

Sasuke: Why are you on the defensive? Anyway you're going to die

Naruto: I'm not going to kill you!!!

Because you're about to turn into someone solitaire!

I won't leave you alone!!!

I definitely wont leave you alone!!!

If know of that cruelty why are you trying to follow that way?

I wont leave you aloneeee!!!



 Sasuke:  Stop yelling

 (Misses a part)your feelings...I understand them

And I guess you also understand mine....Naruto

END


----------



## adeshina365 (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm going to fucking rage if this is a one chapter fight.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

Kishimoto seems to be rushing this. I think that's what  consistently hurt the series most.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And people complain about flashbacks. Look at this, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is pretty sad


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Translations? Ok:
> 
> Sasuke: Why are you holding back? Anyway you're going to die
> 
> ...



*Me in the corner watching*: "Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay. Don't be a pussy.


----------



## Monster (Oct 8, 2014)

adeshina365 said:


> I'm going to fucking rage if this is a one chapter fight.



I think it is. It looks like TnJ is about to start at the end.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 8, 2014)

Glad I abandoned the Battledome years ago. 



Descent of the Lion said:


> Kishimoto seems to be rushing this. I think that's what  consistently hurt the series most.


Some things were rushed, while many others have been needlessly drawn out.

He's never been good with pacing in general.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 8, 2014)

seriously the hashi vs mada fight is pretty overrated as a fight itself. its just them summoning one giant thing after another.

madara: I have kyuubi
hashirama: I have wood dragon
madz: I have susanoo
Hashi: I have wood golum
madz: I have kyuusanoo! attack!
hashi: you triggered my trap card, five face walls! now I will summon buddha!
madz: HAX! you're literally summoning a god to keep up with me? frack it lets fight on foot.
hashi: k. *bunshin faint*

i liked naruto vs sasuke back in part 1.


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2014)

I know, so corny but so Naruto....


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto is holding back


----------



## ch1p (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> And people complain about flashbacks. Look at this, man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is true. And the cowebs at the uchiha compound is also...  Odd that it's equated with Naruto's swing. The swing never meant home to Naruto.



Azaleia said:


> I won't leave you alone!!!
> 
> I definitely wont leave you alone!!!



Nightmare fuel.  Thanks btw.


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> All I know is that I'll have my fun, and so many of "I told you so" :rofl



That is my line.

"Naruto is gonna stomp", "This fight is gonna be one sided".





Altair21 said:


> The BD is a cesspool of idiocy. Best not to even go there.



BD? I'm talking about the telegrams right here.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, make this a one chapter fight, do it Kishi AHAHAHHA Make them suffer!


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That is my line.
> 
> "Naruto is gonna stomp", "This fight is gonna be one sided".



Heard that from so many Naruto fans. I even heard one say Naruto won't go senjutsu of the six paths mode because it'll be too much for Sasuke. Wondering how he's feeling now. :rofl


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

well it's clear that Naruto isn't trying to kill Sasuke.He basically defends from Sasuke attacks without an intent to kill.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

SaiST said:


> Glad I abandoned the Battledome years ago.
> 
> 
> Some things were rushed, while many others have been needlessly drawn out.
> ...



True. But it all smells of poor planning. He's the opposite of Oda.


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto is holding back



Of course he is. Sasuke's head is still attached to his body.


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> well it's clear that Naruto isn't trying to kill Sasuke.He basically defends from Sasuke attacks without an intent to kill.



If he wasn't fighting with the intent to kill then he wouldn't use a bijuudama combined with his mech. The damage control already is quite amusing.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Nothing indicated they expanded after he had used them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



size inconsistency has never ever made something the size of a human larger than perfect susanoo.  If something is the size of a human itʻs not going to be larger than something thatʻs much larger than a human, it will always be smaller.  How much smaller may differ, but itʻs not to the point where naruto stands almost as tall as a bijuu in one panel.


----------



## Amanda (Oct 8, 2014)

At least the artwork is pretty and properly finished again. It was close to mere sketching for many chapters.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Wait, Naruto is holding back? really? So this isn't even the proper fight people wanted to even see, not even in one chapter can Kishi deliver to his fans.

Kishimoto should just randomly draw a Lee vs. Neji fight


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> well it's clear that Naruto isn't trying to kill Sasuke.He basically defends from Sasuke attacks without an intent to kill.



Yes pointing a nuke right at him isn't trying to kill him


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

LOL Fight only last in 1 chapter


----------



## lain2501 (Oct 8, 2014)

Great nothing happened in this chapter except explosion and wasted childhood friendship panel. See you next week.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> If he wasn't fighting with the intent to kill then he wouldn't use a bijuudama combined with his mech. The damage control already is quite amusing.



He used it to defend against a chidori using susanoo.He had no choice.It's basically the mecha version of Rasengan vs chidori.,
And no i'm not for Naruto in this fight.I'm actually all for Sasuke to go all out with the Rinnegan against Naruto which wont happen since we get this travesty of a fight instead.


----------



## Cord (Oct 8, 2014)

Woah, seems like a pretty intense fight. Actually wouldn't mind if it would just be a chapter or 2-long fight. 

Still sucks to be caught off-guard. 5 chapters.... 



SaiST said:


> Glad I abandoned the Battledome years ago.



And you just missed a lot of good discussions.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> If he wasn't fighting with the intent to kill then he wouldn't use a bijuudama combined with his mech. The damage control already is quite amusing.



That's why he said to kakashi that he will bring Sasuke back, because he obviously meant that he will bring him back dead, right?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

Funny development next chapter: 

Naruto: "You're weak, grandson.Come at me in 4 years when you've worked hard enough and ate enough vitamins so my going all out won't turn you to dog food.  Only then will you be strong enough to be Hokage."

Sasuke: "Not this crap again. OROCHIMARU!"


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto just that powerful, he beat sauce in a chapter


----------



## Altair21 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> He used it to defend against a chidori using susanoo.He had no choice.It's basically the mecha version of Rasengan vs chidori.,
> And no i'm not for Naruto in this fight.I'm actually all for Sasuke to go all out with the Rinnegan against Naruto which wont happen since we get this travesty of a fight instead.



Except they formed those techniques simultaneously so that excuse doesn't fly.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> The damage control already is quite amusing.


I know rite 

Naruto shoots BBs, Sasuke doesn't use Rinnegan hax, that clearly translates into "Naruto is holding back so much, he could easily kill Sauce at any point if he wanted to"


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Gunners said:


> Seriously though, it is looking like the anime fucked up the story. Looking past the rushed ending, there are a lot of unnecessary loose ends; I say unnecessary because they shouldn't exist as strings in the first place. Rikudou's brother, Kaguya, the Rabbit that ran away a few chapter back, the Zetsu who was controlling Yamato.
> 
> The story didn't need those things but I'm getting the impression that Kishimoto left enough material for the anime team to whore out the series after its end. It's disappointing because it stands in the way of closure.
> 
> Dragonball GT, for all of its faults, had the decency to let the series reach its natural end.



Kaguya is the only real loose end. Hamura was probably created so that Hagoromo didn't defeat his mother on his own and to also explain where the Hyuuga came from. He's not important in the greater scheme of things. The spiral Zetsu is some random creation of Madara's; it's likely that Madara made him as a power suit so that he could leave the cave and move around with decent strength.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Naruto just that powerful, he beat sauce in a chapter



If you say so


----------



## Azaleia (Oct 8, 2014)

Sasuke: 。。。どうした受け身なだけか?

Excuse me, it sounds more like Sasuke is saying that Naruto is only defending but no on the attack. I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Luiz said:


> That is my line.
> 
> "Naruto is gonna stomp", "This fight is gonna be one sided".



In a way it is, since Naruto is holding back and wins atr the end. 

How humiliating for sauce!


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Excuse me, it sounds more like Sasuke is saying that Naruto is only defending but no on the attack. I'm truly sorry.



Yes that's pretty much what I figured


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> If you say so



Shhhh It's over , only talk no jutsu now


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> Yes pointing a nuke right at him isn't trying to kill him



Naruto is fighting to win.

Fighting to win does not have to equal fighting to kill.

I doubt Lee was holding back against Gaara by not planning to kill him or that Naruto did hold back against Neji or Kiba since he wasn't trying to kill them either.

But yeah, using nukes is hardly holding back...at that point at least.

Sasuke is willing to kill him should the opportunity present itself but Naruto mostly looks for a chance to knock Sasuke out. This doesn't change that Naruto isn't fighting seriously. They need to use their top jutsus to stay alive.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Altair21 said:


> Except they formed those techniques simultaneously so that excuse doesn't fly.



they formed the techs simultaneously?  

For some reason I remember reading sasuke charging up chidori before naruto even lept into the sky, let alone started charging up a bijuudama.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

bijuudama level chidori confirmed


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Arles Celes said:


> Naruto is fighting to win.
> 
> Fighting to win does not have to equal fighting to kill.
> 
> ...



mmm, you think the TBB is Naruto's top jutsu?
even though you know he used 9 different TBBs against Kaguya, and you know he can make them huge?

you also know that the child can create an army of the clones, and he did not even use 1?
Did I mentioned Kishi did not even give him all of his Gedu-damas?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> Funny development next chapter:
> 
> Naruto: "You're weak, grandson.Come at me in 4 years when you've worked hard enough and ate enough vitamins so my going all out won't turn you to dog food.  Only then will you be strong enough to be Hokage."
> 
> Sasuke: "Not this crap again. OROCHIMARU!"





Naruto: "You are still too weak, you aren't even worth killing, foolish little Uchiha. If you want to kill me, despise me, hate me, and live in an unsightly way... Run, and cling to life, and then some day, when you have the same moustaches as I do, come before me."


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> bijuudama level chidori confirmed



That doesn't even make sense, how do you clash Chidori and Bijuudama? If you go back to the barebones of their techniques origins, would Kakashi charge a Rakiri at say something like, I'm going to be fair, and say Juugo's laser cannons? A primarily long range move verse a close range CQC move?


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Azaleia said:


> Translations? Ok:
> 
> Sasuke: Why are you holding back? Anyway you're going to die
> 
> ...



Reading this turned me gay.

Though following this manga for ten years was probably a factor too.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

Kaguya is the villain in movie


----------



## Kyu (Oct 8, 2014)

Tbh if Naruto was bloodlusted, this fight would be wrapped up in a couple panels. We've seen what a BL Nardo did to Kaguya.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Kaguya is the villain in movie



Take it back...


----------



## Amanda (Oct 8, 2014)

The fight over what happened in this fight is going to be longer and more epic than the fight itself.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 8, 2014)

what a romantique fight


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Madara said:


> Kaguya is the villain in movie



No.

The villain is Kaguya's brother from outer space.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

I am kind of sad we haven't seen a single Shinra Tensei since Nagato. 

Not Kaguya, not Sasuke. Sauce and Naruto are at similar power levels, so i can't see it not having any effect.

Also, i highly doubt the 5 second rule applies for Sauce. Even if it did, the power of the jutsu would be retardedly stronger than Nagato's showing, and even if it wasn't, considering he hasn't even used it once, i highly doubt he'd use it off CD.

AKA, PIS/CIS is kinda ruining the fight for me.


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> mmm, you think the TBB is Naruto's top jutsu?
> even though you know he used 9 different TBBs against Kaguya, and you know he can make them huge?
> 
> you also know that the child can create an army of the clones, and he did not even use 1?
> Did I mentioned Kishi did not even give him all of his Gedu-damas?



That's true.

However, we do not know why he waited so long with using those 9 TBB against Kaguya. It is possible that he needs(or Kurama and the rest of the bijuus need so) to gather enough chakra to use such onslaught.

Besides it only worked because Kaguya was offguard by dodging Sasuke's PS slash at that time. Otherwise she might've been able to fly away or enter her dimension hole to avoid getting hit. Sasuke clearly stated to have been working as a bait at that time for Naruto to be the one to use an opening.

I doubt Naruto can casually waste so much chakra unless he is sure that the opponent will be hit.

For the clones we clearly heard that Kurama barely gathered enough chakra for that after some time.

*kurama rasengan is a bijuudama.... *

Kurama: I prepared chakra for you Naruto.

So Naruto cannot spam so much clones without Kurama gathering enough chakra for that first.

Normally he can use like 4-5 clones top. And PS could probably wash them away which is why hie is using his Six Path Senjutsu improved BM.


----------



## Edo Madara (Oct 8, 2014)

Dont worry the anime version will be better, hopefully Pain team do it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Seems cool, fine by me. I'm okay with this. Bromance ftw !


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I am kind of sad we haven't seen a single Shinra Tensei since Nagato.
> 
> Not Kaguya, not Sasuke. Sauce and Naruto are at similar power levels, so i can't see it not having any effect.
> 
> ...



People talk about Madara all the time, but Nagato was the one who used the crap out of that eye.  Why it's that a person born with regular eyes used it far more creatively than a dude that had it innately is beyond me.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

This is the gayest manga I have ever read.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 8, 2014)

Fingers crossed this fight will get Obito vs Kakashi treatment in the anime. Look at what they did to a lackluster manga fight, they turned it into one of the best fights in the anime.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> This is the gayest manga I have ever read.


NaruSasu ain't got shit on TorikoKomatsu


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't think the fight is over. Just putting that out there.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> This is the gayest manga I have ever read.



But....your Avatar....


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> NaruSasu ain't got shit on TorikoKomatsu



The tears of Komatsu revives Toriko !


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Sunspear7 said:


> Fingers crossed this fight will get Obito vs Kakashi treatment in the anime. Look at what they did to a lackluster manga fight, they turned it into one of the best fights in the anime.



[off topic]



Havn't seen it (I stopped to watch the anime months ago). According to you guys it should be seen? 

[/off topic]

Finger crossed we'll get a part III


----------



## Arles Celes (Oct 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> This is the gayest manga I have ever read.



Wait till they kiss.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Seems cool, fine by me. I'm okay with this. Bromance ftw !



but its not the good madahashi bromance


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> But....your Avatar....


----------



## Marsala (Oct 8, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> I don't think the fight is over. Just putting that out there.



It's over. They did the repeat of the final clash from part 1 only upgraded. There is no bigger Rasengan and Chidori to use.

They'll chat a bit in Kubospace and then link fingers to signify that the battle is over.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto can dodge the best Sharingan fake..


----------



## Neomaster121 (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's over. They did the repeat of the final clash from part 1 only upgraded. There is no bigger Rasengan and Chidori to use.
> 
> They'll chat a bit in Kubospace and then link fingers to signify that the battle is over.



didn't see naruto use wind style?


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

Marsala said:


> It's over. They did the repeat of the final clash from part 1 only upgraded. There is no bigger Rasengan and Chidori to use.
> 
> They'll chat a bit in Kubospace and then link fingers to signify that the battle is over.



Idk. That bandage on Naruto's hand  from The Last seems like it was caused by a wound. The Manga needs one more turn and 5 chapters is enough to  do it.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> People talk about Madara all the time, but Nagato was the one who used the crap out of that eye.  Why it's that a person born with regular eyes used it far more creatively than a dude that had it innately is beyond me.



It's funny when you think about it some more

And it's not just Madara alone.

Look at how these last few fights have gone

Madara uses 2 Chibaku Tensei's
Sasuke and Naruto use Chibaku Tensei on Kaguya
The following chapter Sasuke uses Chibaku Tensei to capture the Bijuu's.

When the last part happened i will honestly say it was the first time in a while that i have been disappointed with this manga.

A couple months back a few friends and i were playing some PS2 games and one of those was a Naruto game. Cause we had no idea what to do, we just stood at a distance and spammed the strongest spell. That was mostly what we were doing, and i feel like the same shit is happening in the manga, lol.


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Yay homoerotic subtext!

Totally here for this.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Kyu said:


> Make it happen.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> It's funny when you think about it some more
> 
> And it's not just Madara alone.
> 
> ...



You're absolutely right. Chibaku Tensei isn't even something to be used on all occasions even if you had the chakra.


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 8, 2014)

Mariko said:


> [off topic]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. It's EP 375 I think. Don't watch the ones after that, they're rubbish as usual.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

in one panel,  sasuke is flying in place using his wings.....  man,  flying susano'o looks so stupid :rofl


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

So Naruto is not really even trying and the fight is going to be over quick. I gave lil Sasuke's revolution ten chapters max, we are in fourth. So that's cool.

This week will just be Sasuke fan-girls and their damage control.



Luiz said:


> That is my line.
> 
> "Naruto is gonna stomp", "This fight is gonna be one sided".



Serious reading problem here but perhaps its just compensation for something else. I know what I argued, this to be a Goku/vegeta encounter when Fat Buu was getting revived. That's right on track.

As the translation seems to suggest, even lil Sasuke ask why is Naruto holding back/not attacking. Because poor Sasuke you simply aren't enough to push Naruto.



Jad said:


> Wait, Naruto is holding back? really? So this isn't even the proper fight people wanted to even see, not even in one chapter can Kishi deliver to his fans.



Why should he deliver in a filler fight? You had the entire war.



shyakugaun said:


> Yes pointing a nuke right at him isn't trying to kill him



Nuke, a lil BD? Dude, when Naruto throws that nine bijuu FRS that he did at Kaguya, get back to me.



Arles Celes said:


> But yeah, using nukes is hardly holding back...at that point at least.
> 
> Sasuke is willing to kill him should the opportunity present itself but Naruto mostly looks for a chance to knock Sasuke out. This doesn't change that Naruto isn't fighting seriously. They need to use their top jutsus to stay alive.



Nuke is not a blanket term, there are gradations. As I mentioned last week, Naruto'll only use what he knows poor Sasuke can defend against.

Nope, if it prevents Naruto from going all out by restraining his country busters, he is by definition holding back.



Kyu said:


> Tbh if Naruto was bloodlusted, this fight would be wrapped up in a couple panels. We've seen what a BL Nardo did to Kaguya.



Obviously, but that is not the point of this fight.



Edo Madara said:


> Kaguya is the villain in movie



Yup or some relative of her. No one else is likely to present much threat to Naruto.



Arles Celes said:


> That's true.
> 
> However, we do not know why he waited so long with using those 9 TBB against Kaguya. It is possible that he needs(or Kurama and the rest of the bijuus need so) to gather enough chakra to use such onslaught.



Nothing suggests that to be the case. Naruto had plenty of time with Kaguya.

More likely he didn't attack as he knew the only way to get rid og her was to seal her, for which he needed Sasuke present, thus it would be a waste earlier.



> Besides it only worked because Kaguya was offguard by dodging Sasuke's PS slash at that time. Otherwise she might've been able to fly away or enter her dimension hole to avoid getting hit. Sasuke clearly stated to have been working as a bait at that time for Naruto to be the one to use an opening.



No evidence of that. She was looking right as him when he threw that blast. Go re-read it.

Poor Sasuke was flying back for her swatting of lil susanoo, he was in no condition to do anything at that time. Heck, he even got blasted further back and had to be saved by a Naruto clone.

Both of Naruto's attacks on Kaguya was him alone.



> I doubt Naruto can casually waste so much chakra unless he is sure that the opponent will be hit.
> 
> For the clones we clearly heard that Kurama barely gathered enough chakra for that after some time.
> 
> ...



Again, nothing suggests any such limitation that you try to impose. Kurama can mold chakra at will, and we have seen Naruto create several clones through this war.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

Descent of the Lion said:


> You're absolutely right. Chibaku Tensei isn't even something to be used on all occasions even if you had the chakra.



Imagine what the fight would be if Sasuke used Shinra Tensei to push Naruto to a mountain, used Bansho Tennin to lift a seperate mountain and clash it into Naruto.

And then maybe summon a Chibaku Tensei meteorite on him.

Why not even have Naruto use some of the gates? He has the legendary body or whatever is even called. Bit of an ass pull, but honestly i am open to even this at this point, the fights have become really boring and poorly choreographed.

There is just so much potential and so many possibilities, but it's all wasted.


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

naruto nerfed.  no rasengans or bijuu abilities. 

sasuke nerfed. no attempt at using  the rennigan jutsu he "got used to"

why are they even fighting?


----------



## blackguyinpinksuit (Oct 8, 2014)

Kishi has lost it all it's not even funny.


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto nerfed.  no rasengans or bijuu abilities.
> 
> sasuke nerfed. no attempt at using  the rennigan jutsu he "got used to"
> 
> why are they even fighting?



And why is Kishi even writing this?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto nerfed.  no rasengans or bijuu abilities.
> 
> sasuke nerfed. no attempt at using  the rennigan jutsu he "got used to"
> 
> why are they even fighting?



Exactly what I said: rock paper cisors would have been as much epic.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Imagine what the fight would be if Sasuke used Shinra Tensei to push Naruto to a mountain, used Bansho Tennin to lift a seperate mountain and clash it into Naruto.
> 
> And then maybe summon a Chibaku Tensei meteorite on him.
> 
> ...



Umm.. imagine Naruto using one country buster and the all goes bye-bye. That's not the point of this fight. 

All this is just filler to convert Sasuke, nothing else. As I have maintained, the whole thing from beginning to end won't even last ten chapters.

Besides, after the war and the villains we have seen this is nothing.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> naruto nerfed.  no rasengans or bijuu abilities.
> 
> sasuke nerfed. no attempt at using  the rennigan jutsu he "got used to"
> 
> *why are they even fighting?*




good question


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 8, 2014)

i miss the kunai fights.......real ninja fights.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

If Naruto used his FRS TBB, the wind style in that attack will be superior to the lightning in Sasuke's attack. Sasuke would've been completetly destroyed had Naruto used it. U_U


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If Naruto used his FRS TBB, the wind style in that attack will be superior to the lightning in Sasuke's attack. Sasuke would've been completetly destroyed had Naruto used it. U_U


That just shows that Naruto just wants to save Sasuke and helps him,just like he always tries to do with Sasuke,he doesn't wish to humiliate him or killing him,that's why,frankly,many of us was expecting an "Holding back" Naruto vs Sasuke.

In this battle Naruto is just using the minimum indispensable to fight against Sasuke,nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Glutamminajr said:


> That just shows that Naruto just wants to save Sasuke and helps him,just like he always tries to do with Sasuke,he doesn't wish to humiliate him or killing him,that's why,frankly,many of us was expecting an "Holding back" Naruto vs Sasuke.
> 
> In this battle Naruto is just using the minimum indispensable to fight against Sasuke,nothing more,nothing less.



It's obvious that the child only want to help him, he stated that clearly a billion time. But we can do nothing to the delusional folks.


----------



## Muah (Oct 8, 2014)

to think some people are paying for this shit...

Literally everything bad Kishi could have done he did worse on purpose with the intent of pissing us off. This to me proves that they will fight again in the movie or a god awful part three is coming out. I haven't read the full spoilers because im hoping it's not as bad as it looks.

FOr all the dissapointed ppl I wrote a proper ending to this manga.

Naruto kills sasuke impregnants hinata names his three sons Neji, itachi and Sasuke. His daughters name is tenten.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If Naruto used his FRS TBB, the wind style in that attack will be superior to the lightning in Sasuke's attack. Sasuke would've been completetly destroyed had Naruto used it. U_U



Its same as the last time they met and clashed before the war. Naruto could have easily used something more than a base rasengan and ended Sasuke.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 8, 2014)

Narutards already complaining that Sasuke remains undefeated by the main character?


----------



## Chaelius (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> If Naruto used his FRS TBB, the wind style in that attack will be superior to the lightning in Sasuke's attack. Sasuke would've been completetly destroyed had Naruto used it. U_U



And if Sasuke added Enton to his attack he would have completely destroyed said FRS. U_U
Or if he used his S/T to teleport a kunai into Naruto's head like he did with his sword and Madara. U_U
Or if he teleported Naruto into his chidori like he did with Madara instead of teleporting himself behind Naruto with his arm drawn back. U_U

It's a bit too late to start complaining about PnJ considering the last 50 chapters, especially since they both have one hit kill abilities.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

Why is naruto not just using frs when wind>lightining instead of these silly clashes. This why shit like this filler. If this was berserk maturity we would be done already.All this mecha garbage. Why are you going giant to hit a tiny target.

He slapped bijuu damas but has to shield against katon .If it was yoton sure shield but katon come on now 
Keeps going to these gay clashes when one already has the stronger affinity. Waste of pages.Good thing its over soon.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> It's obvious that the child only want to help him, he stated that clearly a billion time. But we can do nothing to the delusional folks.


Yeah,Naruto even stated it in this very chapter if the translation I've read is correct...Oh well....


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 8, 2014)

So this is the fight others have been anticipating for years? very lacklustre (as expected)


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Narutards already complaining that Sasuke remains undefeated by the main character?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 8, 2014)

Are you people really complaining that Sasuke and Naruto aren't using mass destruction techniques despite they have already stated that they want to "save" the planet?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Edo Sensei said:


> Narutards already complaining that Sasuke remains undefeated by the main character?


they will always find excuses for NArdo





Chaelius said:


> And if Sasuke added Enton to his attack he would have completely destroyed said FRS. U_U
> Or if he used his S/T to teleport a kunai into Naruto's head like he did with his sword and Madara. U_U
> Or if he teleported Naruto into his chidori like he did with Madara instead of teleporting himself behind Naruto with his arm drawn back. U_U
> 
> It's a bit too late to start complaining about PnJ considering the last 50 chapters, especially since they both have one hit kill abilities.


this

tbh teleporting a sword into the brain ala Sauce did a sword to Juubi Madaras gut (and Juubi Madara is > current Naruto) is one of the best OHKOs in the whole of the manga .. Naruto can't regenerate a brain

spacetime shit is always broken, but PIS nerfs Sasuke


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> this
> 
> tbh teleporting a sword into the brain ala Sauce did a sword to Juubi Madaras gut (and Juubi Madara is > current Naruto) is one of the best OHKOs in the whole of the manga .. Naruto can't regenerate a brain
> 
> spacetime shit is always broken, but PIS nerfs Sasuke



Poor Sasuke S/T? Haha.

Dude that couldn't do anything to Kaguya who was blitzed by Naruto. Take that silly S/T somewhere else.


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Chaelius said:


> And if Sasuke added Enton to his attack he would have completely destroyed said FRS. U_U
> Or if he used his S/T to teleport a kunai into Naruto's head like he did with his sword and Madara. U_U
> Or if he teleported Naruto into his chidori like he did with Madara instead of teleporting himself behind Naruto with his arm drawn back. U_U
> 
> It's a bit too late to start complaining about PnJ considering the last 50 chapters, especially since they both have one hit kill abilities.



- Except he can't use Enton with Chidori. 
- yeah, but his shitty teleportation jutsus require a cool down, and he wasted that already, Not to mention a sword is not going through Naruto. 

- lol, he teleported himself, and that was useless, no wonder, Naruto dodged even Kaguya's superior attack through her S/T jutsu. lol

- I'm not complaining though, I'm completely satisfied.  
Dear Lord, it's much better than I expected to be honest.  


If I would complain about something, it would be why the heck did they not finish the translation yet, when the chapter barely has any dialogue.


----------



## Azula (Oct 8, 2014)

Why no ninjutsu negating shit, obito punched a hole in susanoo with the his truth seeking balls 



​


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> Poor Sasuke S/T? Haha.
> 
> Dude that couldn't do anything to Kaguya who was blitzed by Naruto. Take that silly S/T somewhere else.


you're in denial m8 





> teleporting a *sword into the brain* ala Sauce *did* a sword *to Juubi Madara*s gut (and *Juubi Madara is > current Naruto*) is one of the best OHKOs in the whole of the manga .. Naruto can't regenerate a brain


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> they will always find excuses for NArdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naruto has no brain, and sasuke knows it...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

> Not to mention a sword is not going through Naruto.


it went just fine through Juubi Madara who is superior to Naruto


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

It amazes me that naruto fans are already damage controlling hahaha. People dont realize that sasuke isnt even using black chidori or rikudou sage chakra that he shown against madara. But watever we have more chapters to go


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> silly S/T


yeah sure, S/T is soo silly


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> it went just fine through Juubi Madara who is superior to Naruto



oh please, don't compare that garbage character to Naruto.  

Even Naruto's clone was able to handle 3 swords at the same time when it saved Hinata from the 3 Zetsus. 
and that was only with KCM. :rofl


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> *The tears of Komatsu revives Toriko *!



If that happened thats pretty gay. Especially if they are dudes.


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> they will always find excuses for NArdo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sasuke never teleported anything into madara, he switched places with his sword while madara was charging at him at full speed causing madara to shank himself.

Sasuke is not nerfed in the slightest, heʻs actually getting buffed with things like PS chidori to equal narutoʻs normal-sized bijuudamas now that we know his PS slashes are only equal to tail slaps.



Chaelius said:


> And if Sasuke added Enton to his attack he would have completely destroyed said FRS. U_U



what enton has sasuke ever used or implied to be capable of using thatʻs on the level of a bijuudama rasenshuriken?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> oh please, don't compare that garbage character to Naruto.
> 
> Even Naruto's clone was able to handle 3 swords at the same time when it saved Hinata from the 3 Zetsus.


are you for real ? 

did he "handle" a sword being materialized inside of him ? 



and that "garbage character" would have wiped the floor with Naruto if it wasn't for Sasukes help  (and Kaguya coming out to fuck up Madara )


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 8, 2014)

A much ado about nothing chapter. Some flashy moves, some flashback, but as expected nothing in any way decisive.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> you're in denial m8



Nah dude, you are just skipping parts you don't want.

Kaguya was the bar, one failed spectacularly on multiple occasions, while other blitzed.



Aspect said:


> yeah sure, S/T is soo silly



To Naruto who went one on one comfortably against the most superior S/T user, Sasuke's poor S/T is an utter joke.



Aspect said:


> and that "garbage character" would have wiped the floor with Naruto if it wasn't for Sasukes help  (and Kaguya coming out to fuck up Madara )



What you dream is irrelevant. What actually happened is all that matters.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Oct 8, 2014)

this Nardo wank is sickening me 


I need to leave the thread  to heal, there's no convincing some people


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> are you for real ?
> 
> did he "handle" a sword being materialized inside of him ?
> 
> ...



Which is why I stated it's not working against him because it won't me materialized in him in the first place.  

- yeah sure. 
I mean it's not that even base Naruto destroyed him with one attack, or that Naruto dealt with far superior foe or anything.


----------



## CuteJuubi (Oct 8, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> A much ado about nothing chapter. Some flashy moves, some flashback, but as expected nothing in any way decisive.



If by decisive means who is stronger then no, but politically Naruto wins.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

You know....nardo fans should pray that kishi does not give Sasuke Senjutsu powers back. We saw a glimpse of senjutsu susano. Rikudo sage chidori. Sasuke not even using enton arrows lol. Still amazing sasuke used a regular katon off the back despite having amaterasu and a chance to kill him in the first instant of the fight smh......


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> A much ado about nothing chapter. Some flashy moves, some flashback, but as expected nothing in any way decisive.



The only decisive thing you can expect one chapter into the fight is what we always knew, Naruto won't go for kill and hold back/not attack.

Next chapter some talking, more fight where Sasuke tries and gets nowhere and probably finally then he understands how fruitless his endeavor is.

If you were expecting much more from this filler fight, you are likely to be disappointed.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> You know....nardo fans should pray that kishi does not give Sasuke Senjutsu powers back. We saw a glimpse of senjutsu susano. Rikudo sage chidori. Sasuke not even using enton arrows lol. Still amazing sasuke used a regular katon off the back despite having amaterasu and a chance to kill him in the first instant of the fight smh......



bruv no uchiha even backs for fanfics anymore.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> Umm.. imagine Naruto using one country buster and the all goes bye-bye.
> 
> That's not the point of this fight. Its just filler to convert Sasuke, nothing else. As I have maintained, the whole thing from beginning to end won't even last ten chapters.



I understand your point but your delivery is bad.

With your first sentence you are implying that Naruto could one shot Sasuke practically when that's the opposite of what has been the point of the manga lately.
Even Hagoromo said that he gave the power to both, what's the point of doing that if Naruto could still just 1 shot Sasuke? Wouldn't make much sense of "equal distribution" if Naruto could defeat Sasuke so easily, and vice versa.

I don't care much about the story. Trying to take it seriously and getting angry over it not being a masterpiece is something i've long given up. I just read it for it's original purpose - fun and entertainment. 

I just wish for more entertaining, better choreographed fights for one, and am bit saddened to see the potential thrown away by PIS/CIS is all.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

Its almost over 2 more chapters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Who cares if Naruto gets schooled, I want to see a good fight with feels and fist bumping !


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> bruv no uchiha even backs for fanfics anymore.



How is sasukes black chidori and senjutsu susanoo fanfic when both shown in manga


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I understand your point but your delivery is bad.
> 
> With your first sentence you are implying that Naruto could one shot Sasuke practically when that's the opposite of what has been the point of the manga lately.
> Even Hagoromo said that he gave the power to both, what's the point of doing that if Naruto could still just 1 shot Sasuke? Wouldn't make much sense of "equal distribution" if Naruto could defeat Sasuke so easily, and vice versa.
> ...


Naruto and Sasuke got equal parts of Rikudo but Naruto also got 9 parts from the Bijuu... Naruto using all the Bijuu modes was able to chop off body parts of Kaguya when Sasuke was only a diversion


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares if Naruto gets schooled, I want to see a good fight with feels and fist bumping !



can you translate the pages?


----------



## Mariko (Oct 8, 2014)

Aspect said:


> this Nardo wank is sickening me
> 
> 
> I need to leave the thread  to heal, there's no convincing some people



Actually, if there is a wank, it's from Kishi, who decided to make Naruto the hero and consequently stronger than Sasuke.

The "what if" will not change that. If sasuke had used all his strongest moves (S/T, senin black chakra, senjutsu susanoo) Kishi just would have make Naruto dodge/tank it with the power ups required for each one of these situations. 

So if you have to be mad against someone, it's Kishi for respecting the shonen format that wants a hero who wins at the end.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> The only decisive thing you can expect one chapter into the fight is what we always knew, Naruto won't go for kill and hold back/not attack.
> 
> Next chapter some talking, more fight where Sasuke tries and gets nowhere and probably finally then he understands how fruitless his endeavor is.
> 
> If you were expecting much more from this filler fight, you are likely to be disappointed.



I'm tired of this argument, Naruto is not holding back. He is clearly using his full power. Unlike those who claim such Naruto knows that Sasuke can take his full power and survive just like he can take Sasuke's full power. The two are so evenly matched that nothing will be decided until they have worn each other down.



Csdabest said:


> You know....nardo fans should pray that kishi does not give Sasuke Senjutsu powers back. We saw a glimpse of senjutsu susano. Rikudo sage chidori. Sasuke not even using enton arrows lol. Still amazing sasuke used a regular katon off the back despite having amaterasu and a chance to kill him in the first instant of the fight smh......



He used a regular katon because that's what he used in the previous fight at TVOTE. This chapter was essentially a condensed repetition of that fight. Katon, Kyuubichakra defense, Chidori vs Rasengan, Sasuke with wings and Naruto in Kurama chakra mode. I think Kishi wants to make it clear that this is the continuation of the previous fight. So hopefully next week there'll be new developments


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> How is sasukes black chidori and senjutsu susanoo fanfic when both shown in manga


the only way it works is if Hashirama's jutsu was a temporary sennin mode which could easily happen


----------



## ueharakk (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> You know....nardo fans should pray that kishi does not give Sasuke Senjutsu powers back. We saw a glimpse of senjutsu susano. Rikudo sage chidori. Sasuke not even using enton arrows lol. Still amazing sasuke used a regular katon off the back despite having amaterasu and a chance to kill him in the first instant of the fight smh......



Iʻd be more than happy if kishi gave sasuke all of that, and in return allowed naruto to actually use his full arsenal than restrict sasuke from using that and in return restrict naruto from using his full arsenal.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> Who cares if Naruto gets schooled, I want to see a good fight with feels and fist bumping !



That's the problem the fight is'nt good based on choreography etc . We are seeing fist bumping when peopel are supposedly fighting for real,

Reality is FRS would end everything. Instead we get fist bump. This is filler.Looekd like they were in narutos emo space again.

This why everyone was for more interested in other villages and characters.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> I understand your point but your delivery is bad.
> 
> With your first sentence you are implying that Naruto could one shot Sasuke practically when that's the opposite of what has been the point of the manga lately.
> Even Hagoromo said that he gave the power to both, what's the point of doing that if Naruto could still just 1 shot Sasuke? Wouldn't make much sense of "equal distribution" if Naruto could defeat Sasuke so easily, and vice versa.
> ...



First what Hogo said is open to different interpretations as to what half of powers (as Rikudo or as Jubbi jin). Then what he says is of no value compared to actual feats. Read Kaguya fight for that.

The point of this fight is to just convert Sasuke and rid of this childish delusions nothing more. 

Besides, you are getting worked up in a filler fight. This is not serious stuff.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

This fight will end like Vote with Sasuke the winner


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

tbh it's obvious they are not serious about it.

and kishi is just writing it so he could just say "yea i didn't end nardo without giving you this fight"


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I'm tired of this argument, Naruto is not holding back. He is clearly using his full power. Unlike those who claim such Naruto knows that Sasuke can take his full power and survive just like he can take Sasuke's full power. The two are so evenly matched that nothing will be decided until they have worn each other down.
> 
> 
> 
> He used a regular katon because that's what he used in the previous fight at TVOTE. This chapter was essentially a condensed repetition of that fight. Katon, Kyuubichakra defense, Chidori vs Rasengan, Sasuke with wings and Naruto in Kurama chakra mode. I think Kishi wants to make it clear that this is the continuation of the previous fight. So hopefully next week there'll be new developments



You know when you put it like that......it makes sense.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> This fight will end like Vote with Sasuke the winner


or Sasuke scratching Naruto's headband while Naruto pulls back and punches Sasuke's chest


----------



## -Ziltoid- (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> This fight will end like Vote with Sasuke the winner



Dream on, dude, dream on. 

I really wonder why people even believe this. Ever since this silly war started, Sasuke has never been stronger than Naruto.. Just look at their fight against Kaguya


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

I mean, it's so funny.

Kishi: "Finally, I can end this manga! I wrapped up everything!"

Editor: "Kishi...you forgot something...."

Kishi: "What did I- _oh fuck it_."

and he wrote this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> can you translate the pages?



Sure, why not. I was under the impression it was already done.


----------



## shyakugaun (Oct 8, 2014)

What if Naruto calls Sasuke's bluff by literally not fighting back ? Would Sasuke really have the heart to kill him in Cold Blood like that ?


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> I'm tired of this argument, Naruto is not holding back. He is clearly using his full power. Unlike those who claim such Naruto knows that Sasuke can take his full power and survive just like he can take Sasuke's full power. The two are so evenly matched that nothing will be decided until they have worn each other down.



Your being tired of it has no bearing on the actual argument. I only go by feats. We know the feats of a Juubi jin and what Naruto is capable of against Kaguya.

Besides, it childish to argue that not going for the kill is not holding back. By definition, it restricts you both in thought and action.

Besides, you are too worked up over a filler fight which is no going to even last ten chapter, just a couple if its true that the manga is ending in five or so chapters.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Oct 8, 2014)

ueharakk said:


> Iʻd be more than happy if kishi gave sasuke all of that, and in return allowed naruto to actually use his full arsenal than restrict sasuke from using that and in return restrict naruto from using his full arsenal.


Yeah,after all if Sasuke doesn't go all out not even Naruto would do that for obvious reason...
Well I hope that the fight will last a bit longer but I have my doubt about this as it seems that Naruto is already converting Sasuke in the last page...


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Arya Stark said:


> tbh it's obvious they are not serious about it.
> 
> and kishi is just writing it so he could just say "yea i didn't end nardo without giving you this fight"



Sasuke clearly stated that he wants to kill Naruto. It's as obvious as it can get.


----------



## Monster (Oct 8, 2014)

I thought the chapter was going to be released today?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

John Connor said:


> the only way it works is if Hashirama's jutsu was a temporary sennin mode which could easily happen



Hashirama chakra is not black in design. Juugo twice gave sasuke his power the last time was directly stated to be the Sage Power of the curse seal which was confirmed by Kabuto to be senjutsu. Hashirama chakra is for Sasuke rinnegan since you need ashura and indra chakra signaturws to create the rinnegan just like you need all bijuu chakras to create the juubi chakra signature.


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

-Ziltoid- said:


> Dream on, dude, dream on.
> 
> I really wonder why people even believe this. Ever since this silly war started, Sasuke has never been stronger than Naruto.. Just look at their fight against Kaguya


dont feel so sure...

the last fight ended with Sasuke deciding to leave Naruto alive even though Sasuke won... which would mean Naruto stopped the cycle of hatred which would mean he technically won


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hashirama chakra is not black in design. Juugo twice gave sasuke his power the last time was directly stated to be the Sage Power of the curse seal which was confirmed by Kabuto to be senjutsu. Hashirama chakra is for Sasuke rinnegan since you need ashura and indra chakra signaturws to create the rinnegan just like you need all bijuu chakras to create the juubi chakra signature.


yeah but Sasuke could have gained the Rinnegan from Kabuto which would mean Hashirama's jutsu is still in play


----------



## Addy (Oct 8, 2014)

shyakugaun said:


> What if Naruto calls Sasuke's bluff by literally not fighting back ? Would Sasuke really have the heart to kill him in Cold Blood like that ?



he sasuke does kill naruto anyway, he will be the best character  in the series


----------



## John Connor (Oct 8, 2014)

Addy said:


> he sasuke does kill naruto anyway, he will be the best character  in the series


not better than Itachi


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

John Connor said:


> dont feel so sure...
> 
> the last fight ended with Sasuke deciding to leave Naruto alive even though Sasuke won... which would mean Naruto stopped the cycle of hatred which would mean he technically won



Nope. Fundamental misunderstanding.

The first fight was so that Sasuke could leave the village and plot could progress. This is to convert him and bring him back, which villain has been converted without defeat?

Though it could be more of Sasuke trying everything he can and make no dent on Naruto. Let see this short filler through. Its a couple of chapters more right?


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

John Connor said:


> not better than Itachi



Definetly better than Itachi. Nothing is better than killing the main character at the end of the story when the story title is the main character name. Itachi can take totsuka and shove it but since its a locks you in a genutsu of drunken stupper blis he might enjoy it lol im rooti g for sasuke because sasuke winning would be the sweetest victory more so than Naruto winning. Naruto winning is accepted. Sasuke winning is unexpected you would swear lol


----------



## Yuna (Oct 8, 2014)

Csdabest said:


> Hashirama chakra is not black in design. Juugo twice gave sasuke his power the last time was directly stated to be the Sage Power of the curse seal which was confirmed by Kabuto to be senjutsu. Hashirama chakra is for Sasuke rinnegan since you need ashura and indra chakra signaturws to create the rinnegan just like you need all bijuu chakras to create the juubi chakra signature.


No, Hagoromo clearly gifted Sasuke the Rinnegan. How do we know this?

* Sasuke did not gain the Rinnegan immediately after Hashirama gave him whatever he gave him. Also, Kishimoto is writing a manga for kids. He would've blatantly have Sasuke state that Hashirama's Chakra gave him the Rinnegan if that was the case.
* Madara stated that it took him decades (or rather 'til shortly before his own death) to unlock the Rinnegan.
* Hagoromo gifted Sasuke with something and the very next chapter, he's got the Rinnegan.
* Sasuke's Doujutsu is not a Rinnegan but a Sharinnegan.

Seriously, people, this is basically a children's manga. Occam's Razor is almost always to be assumed. Hagoromo gifts Sasuke with power > Sasuke sprouts the Rinnegan immediately afterwards = Hagoromo gave Sasuke the Rinnegan


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> Your being tired of it has no bearing on the actual argument. I only go by feats. We know the feats of a Juubi jin and what Naruto is capable of against Kaguya.
> 
> Besides, it childish to argue that not going for the kill is not holding back. By definition, it restricts you both in thought and action.
> 
> Besides, you are too worked up over a filler fight which is no going to even last ten chapter, just a couple if its true that the manga is ending in five or so chapters.



Sasuke got converted by Hashirama tnj with out a punch thrown. He no longer wants to wipe out the whole village. That is a conversion he know wants to protect it and focus all hatred on him. Rather than unleash hell on konoha.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Oct 8, 2014)

This is really as bad as last chapter. I saw jman in a panel. Really seeing the alliance after the tree rape is more interesting.than this.Kages shinobi interaction is far more interesting.

Just looking Naruto only has 3 balls how strange. No frs defending ,whole time ,emo gay talk.They are top level so 2 more chapters hopefully this rubbish ends. Anymore of these fist bumps wasting pages. So much better content to draw.


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

Yuna said:


> No, Hagoromo clearly gifted Sasuke the Rinnegan. How do we know this?
> 
> * Sasuke did not gain the Rinnegan immediately after Hashirama gave him whatever he gave him. Also, Kishimoto is writing a manga for kids. He would've blatantly have Sasuke state that Hashirama's Chakra gave him the Rinnegan if that was the case.
> * Madara stated that it took him decades (or rather 'til shortly before his own death) to unlock the Rinnegan.
> ...



You also have to be on the verge of death.......hagoromo handed out the seals which was clearly shown and focused on right when they arose symbolizing the power he gave them when they connected hands.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

B.o.t.i said:


> This is really as bad as last chapter. I saw jman in a panel. Really seeing the alliance after the tree rape is more interesting.than this.Kages shinobi interaction is far more interesting.
> 
> Just looking Naruto only has 3 balls how strange. No frs defending ,whole time ,emo gay talk.They are top level so 2 more chapters hopefully this rubbish ends. Anymore of these fist bumps wasting pages. SO much better content to draw.



I rather see Sakura vs. Hinata in a game of Badminton over this pathetic excuse of a fight, and talk no jutsu action.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

So trans suggests, even lil Sasuke asks Naruto why he is not fighting back and fan-girls argue that there is no holding back.



Csdabest said:


> Sasuke got converted by Hashirama tnj with out a punch thrown. He no longer wants to wipe out the whole village. That is a conversion he know wants to protect it and focus all hatred on him. Rather than unleash hell on konoha.



Hashi as usual was entirely useless. If Sasuke as he is now to you is converted, you are welcome to that. To anyone not a fan-girl this is not a sane endeavor. Besides, no point arguing something that's going to be proven wrong in a couple of chapters anyway.

I am fine just sniggering at ideas that this battle had much value aside from the filler of conversion of yet another retard.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto's going to beat Sasuke while holding back


----------



## Arya Stark (Oct 8, 2014)

Yagami1211 said:


> C
> Sasuke : What's wrong ? Why are you not fighting back ?
> If you stay passive, you're eventually going to die.
> 
> ...



Sasuke: but no homo, Naruto.

Naruto:


----------



## TRN (Oct 8, 2014)

Gilgamesh said:


> Naruto's going to beat Sasuke while holding back



That Naruto


----------



## Csdabest (Oct 8, 2014)

I wonder how many are dissapointed that Naruto didnt get a new Chakra Mech hahahahahhaha


----------



## Trojan (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> So trans suggests, even lil Sasuke asks Naruto why he is not fighting back and fan-girls argue that there is no holding back.



the sad thing is those kind of people never admit that they are wrong no matter what evidence you give to them.


----------



## Edo Sensei (Oct 8, 2014)

Hussain said:


> the sad thing is those kind of people never admit that they are wrong no matter what evidence you give to them.




So what, if the fight is over already ?!?


----------



## Kusa (Oct 8, 2014)

This is already so gay 

Next  chapter is going to be even gayer


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Kusanagi said:


> This is already so gay
> 
> Next  chapter is going to be even gayer



I tried my best, you know.


----------



## Harbour (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, Naruto never was so close to Sasuke's cure. The main idea Sasuke has is that Naruto doesnt have the bonds from the beginning, so he never understood the one who had the bonds. 

Naruto will tell him about Jiraiya's death and Sasuke will be done. Ultimate TNJ will be completed. In one chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Oct 8, 2014)

Melas said:


> Your being tired of it has no bearing on the actual argument. I only go by feats. We know the feats of a Juubi jin and what Naruto is capable of against Kaguya.



It may not have any bearing, but it does emphasize my feelings concerning what I consider a stupid argument. 
Going by feats? Let me guess you are very active in the battledome? I myself avoid that section like the plague cause I regard it as a refuge for those with little to no reading comprehension. People who try to argue who would win against whom based on feats as if they were hard scientific data with abilities and skills possessing numeric value don't get the first thing about a fictional story.
Here's a newsflash: Feats of strength are inconsistent just like speed. Fighters make good or bad showings of themselves because of the plot and not because he's throwing a d20 at home as if this was some kind of rpg. Naruto and Sasuke are equals, that's the message Kishi has been telling us for ages. So to argue that either one is holding back is just ludicrous. Whatever difference in strength there is will be paper thin.



> Besides, it childish to argue that not going for the kill is not holding back. By definition, it restricts you both in thought and action.



You don't get it. Naruto knows that right now no matter how he attacks Sasuke will survive it. So he can use his strongest attacks without hesitation. The question of actually killing Sasuke doesn't even enter the equation at this point for Naruto.



> Besides, you are too worked up over a filler fight which is no going to even last ten chapter, just a couple if its true that the manga is ending in five or so chapters.



Adding that line to each of your posts is rather redundant don't you think? Besides, I'm not even worked up about the chapter. I even called it a "much ado about nothing chapter".


----------



## Sunspear7 (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow I'm so happy this is now a romance manga.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

I have no complain. This is going the way I wanted.


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

John Connor said:


> Naruto and Sasuke got equal parts of Rikudo but Naruto also got 9 parts from the Bijuu... Naruto using all the Bijuu modes was able to chop off body parts of Kaguya when Sasuke was only a diversion



And Sasuke got Rinnensharingan (or whatever it's called) and EMS.

Heck, even before this Hagoromo power up, how do you think their power progressed?

Naruto got stronger through progressing with Kyuubi. Sasuke got stronger through progressing with the Sharingan. 

Don't get me wrong here. Sasuke did seal up the Bijuu's because he thought Naruto would be way too strong if he had the cooperation and power of all 9 Bijuu's. But that's exactly the point, he sealed them so they were much closer to each other's power and so he could have a shot at taking down Naruto.



Melas said:


> First what Hogo said is open to different interpretations as to what half of powers (as Rikudo or as Jubbi jin). Then what he says is of no value compared to actual feats. Read Kaguya fight for that.
> 
> The point of this fight is to just convert Sasuke and rid of this childish delusions nothing more.
> 
> Besides, you are getting worked up in a filler fight. This is not serious stuff.



I don't follow the manga too closely so you'll have to expand and explain what you mean by your first sentence. Sorry for the inconvenience.

Also, i agree that Naruto's feats against Kaguya were more impressive than Sasuke's. But, there are few moments (didn't bother enough to find them all) where without Sasuke, it would've been all for naught. 

This page
This page
This page  (and next page)
This page

Also, after the fight Sasuke said that he had been getting accustomed to his left eye, so he wasn't at full power when they fought Kaguya.

And this is the long "known" final fight of the manga. I don't care if it's filler to you and that you find no importance, i can be disappointed that it didn't deliver in what should be the biggest and most epic fight.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

bearzerger said:


> It may not have any bearing, but it does emphasize my feelings concerning what I consider a stupid argument.
> Going by feats? Let me guess you are very active in the battledome? I myself avoid that section like the plague cause I regard it as a refuge for those with little to no reading comprehension. People who try to argue who would win against whom based on feats as if they were hard scientific data with abilities and skills possessing numeric value don't get the first thing about a fictional story.
> Here's a newsflash: Feats of strength are inconsistent just like speed. Fighters make good or bad showings of themselves because of the plot and not because he's throwing a d20 at home as if this was some kind of rpg. Naruto and Sasuke are equals, that's the message Kishi has been telling us for ages. So to argue that either one is holding back is just ludicrous. Whatever difference in strength there is will be paper thin.



I don't even visit BD, so there goes that.

Inconsistency does not over-ride the latest feats.

The trans suggests different from what you suggest, but lets wait for more.



> You don't get it. Naruto knows that right now no matter how he attacks Sasuke will survive it. So he can use his strongest attacks without hesitation. The question of actually killing Sasuke doesn't even enter the equation at this point for Naruto.
> 
> No indication of what you suggest.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gogeta (Oct 8, 2014)

Well, so much for my ventures into the KL 

It's sad so many of you are this hostile. You should probably learn to enjoy the manga and find ways to have positive discussions with people. 

It was never my intention to be right and to prove you or anyone else "just how wrong you are", but rather give opinions and outlooks on certain points and events.

Not everyone cares about Naruto's or Sasuke's speed or why they didn't use their most powerful jutsu at X time. You know what doesn't matter? Obsession over feats of fictional characters. 0 real life application.

I am honestly disgusted at how repelling and off-putting you are with your attitude. I honestly hope you are not like this IRL. Take care


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

Who cares about who the fastest, jutsu and shit anyway ? You guys should chill out and relax. FFS, this isn't OBD here.

Gogeta got it right.


----------



## Melas (Oct 8, 2014)

Gogeta said:


> Well, so much for my ventures into the KL
> 
> Blah... blah... blah...



Stupendous arguments.

Also, thanks for the life lessons, I'll pass it on to someone who cares.


----------



## Demetriuscapone (Oct 8, 2014)

The one thing that may make me forget about this travesty is if we get a  One Piece chapter as well


----------



## GoDMasteR (Oct 8, 2014)

who cares abou MS version... it's a shit even that.... I have already read the raw version, so no problem for me for waiting a better translated version


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Oct 8, 2014)

*This chapter was better before the translations came out*

I could actually enjoy this fight without understanding their faggy dialogue. Kishi should just mute them for the remaining 4 chapters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 8, 2014)

No of course. But I like my chapters complete. Make it easier to translate after.


----------



## Jad (Oct 8, 2014)

Is there an extra chapter today? I read that somewhere...


----------



## Sin3dd (Oct 8, 2014)

Chapter 695 - Naruto VS. Sasuke: Part 2
We got an announcement with this chapter. Only 5 chapters UNTIL THE END OF NARUTO MANGA!! So, the manga will end on November 10.
The way I see it...there will be NO WINNER in this FINAL FIGHT! I guess neither Sasuke or Naruto will die. They will be friends again. Really? Kishimoto decided to FU%% everything in the end. Way to go, Kishimoto!
In this chapter the fight begins, but Kishimoto puts some flashbacks again. FU&& THIS! EVERY TIME WE GET A FLASHBACK! Even in the END. Gosh! What bullsi^^!
So, Orochimaru will not be the FINAL VILLAIN. Kabuto turned into a good boy. So for Pain and Obito.
NARUTO MANGA WILL END with TNJ (talk no jutsu). Seriously? No fight after all.
Just end this bullshi&, it's getting too ridiculous! I'm curious how Naruto & Sasuke will save the others from the nest. (Nobody escaped from Madara's Infinite Tsukuyomi yet, except for Team 7).
Stupidest chapter ever!


----------



## tari101190 (Oct 8, 2014)

What an anticlimactic climax.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (Oct 8, 2014)

It pissed me off how Kishi had Naruto and Sasuke go straight for the big stuff. Can't we at least begin with a fight resembling the Naruto of old and not just a bunch of fucking blasts like something out of DBZ?

Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2014)

from the raw

#695 Naruto and sasuke ②
Katon・Gokakyu no jutsu!!

Naruto: ! 
Naruto: that's his left eye's――
Naruto: Ggh!

Naruto: !!

Naruto:!
-flashback

lil Sasuke: when you have been on your own right from the start!!
How can a sod like you know anything about me!!!
lil sasuke: Because of the bond, it hurts!! 
Someone like you would never understand what it is like to lose it!!!
flashback-

-flashback
Sasuke: I'm alone. Now I can shoulder all the hatred in the world all by myself.  
Sasuke: here I cut off all the past failures…confusions to make sweeping reforms..  
with putting you to my sword for a starter. 
flashback-

Sasuke: …what's with you, just acting on the defensive?
Keep moving passively and you'll end up dead.
Naruto:………
Naruto: …I ain't willing to kill you
Sasuke: ………
Naruto: when you're going off by yourself again…

lil Sasuke in Naruto's flashback: to me, you grew to be… 

lil Sasuke in Naruto's flashback "the closest friend…"
Naruto: How can I let it go!!
Sasuke: ………
Naruto: all the more for we both have been there(=in isolation),
seeing as how you're trying to go there of all places――

Naruto "No way in hell can I let you go!"

-in the white room-
Sasuke: don't yell.
We aren't same as when we fought in here before, no more.
I do know…
Sasuke: your feelings (toward me).
Sasuke: and so do you… don't you?
Naruto.


----------



## vered (Oct 8, 2014)

thanks Takl and it's confirmed Naruto is holding back and doesn't want to kill sasuke/
This makes this fight even lamer.
The dialog seems to be taken out of Shounenai or something of that sort


----------



## Rosi (Oct 8, 2014)

So dramatic!


----------



## takL (Oct 8, 2014)

vered said:


> thanks Takl and it's confirmed Naruto is holding back and doesn't want to kill sasuke/
> This makes this fight even lamer.
> The dialog seems to be taken out of Shounenai or something of that sort



No wonder sasuke refused sakura huh?

parallels with

maddy : are you just bustling about running away, hashirama
...
hash: ...i dont want to kill you...


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2014)

Such a let down of a fight, Naruto needs to get his shit together and wreck this kid already.


----------



## LesExit (Oct 8, 2014)

This was probably one of my least favorite chapters in a while. Felt incredibly boring .___.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 8, 2014)

What's sad is the fact that Kishi not only killed the manga with that announcement but the telegrams is now dead. The Naruto/Sasuke fight is fucked, the telegrams isn't having much discussion, people aren't excited, enthusiastic about the manga anymore, although it was bad, this series has really been "killed" in a way and it's shocking. It doesn't have that spark it once had. In the past no matter if it was bad, good or whatever, you always felt excited or at least a part of you had a hopeful thought. Now we know what happens after this point, now we see this fight sucks, now we know that shit is just fucked for the series. 

It's just dead.


----------



## A Soggy Cactus (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm just really fucking sad. No explanation needed.


----------



## Naruto no tomodachi (Oct 8, 2014)

Just 5 more? I'm worried Kishimoto will forget to set Samui & Atsui free, & forget to resolve the romantic plots with such little time left.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 8, 2014)

Naruto no tomodachi said:


> Just 5 more? I'm worried Kishimoto will forget to set Samui & Atsui free, & forget to resolve the romantic plots with such little time left.


Yeah, that'll never be resolved, plus the romantic plots are garbage to begin with, he'd never be capable of saving it.



Naruto no tomodachi said:


> What announcement?


The whole movie thing, neither of them is going to die, the two of them make up before the end of the manga, ect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 9, 2014)

I agree with Hexa that this isn't the end of the fight. 

I think this is going to last two more chapters and it'll end with Sasuke's Kirin making a comeback clashing against a Sage enhanced FRS.


----------



## Red Raptor (Oct 9, 2014)

How will IT end in 5 chapters??? Or less???


----------



## Shinryu (Oct 9, 2014)

*Wtf is wrong with Kishi?*

I cant believe this but ever since Juudara getting Kishied via Kaguya every single chapter seems to get more stupider and trollish as they increase.

This is just astonishing not a single chapter was good after the Kaguya incident

What the actual fuck Kishi?


----------



## syrup (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello,

I was wondering what I am missing, as clearly something. Why doesn't the Sharingan let alone Rinnegan work on Naruto? Has Sage chakra been said to negate it? He is clearly not fighting with his eyes closed...and even if he was Sasuke should be able to teleport into his line of sight. Why doesn't tsukiyomi make it a .0001 second fight?...Also does anyone else find it odd that he uses the same techniques over and over like Kakashi started to? I mean he must have seen and thus learned a ton of techniques from Oro alone, let alone everyone else on his time skip, and be able to steal most of Naruto's. Yet no counters or anything? I don't get it.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 10, 2014)

syrup said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering what I am missing, as clearly something. Why doesn't the Sharingan let alone Rinnegan work on Naruto? Has Sage chakra been said to negate it? He is clearly not fighting with his eyes closed...and even if he was Sasuke should be able to teleport into his line of sight. Why doesn't tsukiyomi make it a .0001 second fight?...Also does anyone else find it odd that he uses the same techniques over and over like Kakashi started to? I mean he must have seen and thus learned a ton of techniques from Oro alone, let alone everyone else on his time skip, and be able to steal most of Naruto's. Yet no counters or anything? I don't get it.



Genjutsu is useless vs a perfect jin we have known that since assume faced kills bee. Plus naruto is a perfect jin with chakra from ever bijuu. He can be freed from the  genjutsu by any of the bijuu. How could he copy narutos techs he is not a job to be able to use any of the bijuu powers. Also naruto is the best sensor in the world fighting with his eye close would be no hindrance since he could sense everything. Remember when we saw him sense people during the war when he was with bee in the temple and was confronted by iruka and the others he was able to make out what people were doing. He sees images when he senses.

Maybe we will get one or two more chapters of fighting and then tnj starts to work


----------



## weething (Oct 10, 2014)

Addy said:


> sasuke only has two.
> 
> naruto, as of the kaguya fight, has all 5.



Actually it looks like Naruto has more than just the 5 elements, in chptr 688 pg 10, all the sage art Super Tailed-Beast Rasenshuriken had more than just five...  it had some blood-limit types too like the 3 tail bubbles, and the 4 tails lava, etc.


----------



## syrup (Oct 12, 2014)

Gabe said:


> Genjutsu is useless vs a perfect jin we have known that since assume faced kills bee. Plus naruto is a perfect jin with chakra from ever bijuu. He can be freed from the  genjutsu by any of the bijuu. How could he copy narutos techs he is not a job to be able to use any of the bijuu powers. Also naruto is the best sensor in the world fighting with his eye close would be no hindrance since he could sense everything. Remember when we saw him sense people during the war when he was with bee in the temple and was confronted by iruka and the others he was able to make out what people were doing. He sees images when he senses.
> 
> Maybe we will get one or two more chapters of fighting and then tnj starts to work



Thank you for your reply. I'm not sure I understand completely yet. I have forgotten a lot, and am not sure which fight you mean. If I recall correctly tsukiyomi can make an instant feel like forever, as such it would only take an instant before one was knocked out? Also I thought Sasuke had to tell Naruto where shadow madara or obito or whichever it was, where it was? Also didn't sasuke steal Bijuu power? So he could use the techniques?


----------

